# Plow-Slick the ONLY 1 time per season snow, ice and grime repellent



## PlowSlick.com

I am a new SPONSOR and we have a new product called Plow-Slick. It only needs 1 application per season. Plow-Slick was formulated to be as a 1-Time two part, NON-STICK coating that cures into a slicker than teflon finish. It was developed for plows but works great for dump boxes that clog with salt or snow. It is completely resistant to salts and other chemicals. It comes in CLEAR, SAFETY-RED or SAFETY-YELLOW. It is available at PlowSLick.com


----------



## MatthewG

Interesting, but the website needs help and more info

Surface prep?

Pictures??


----------



## PlowSlick.com

*Plow-Slick Info*

Sorry about the lack of directions on the site but we figured that the directions would just come with the Plow-Slick.

Anyhow...SURFACE PREP

- Power wash plow and degrease plow blade (front only)
- Take some 200-300 grit paper and lightly sand the surface.
- Take some lacquer thinner and wipe the entire surface down.
- Mix the Plow-Slick at the PRE-MEASURED ratio. This is ultra important because it is a 5/1 ratio. Mix for 2 minutes and do not whip air into the mixture (We always mix with a stir stick).
- Use a 1/4" nap (non shedding) or foam roller and apply a coat. Brush all areas that you can not roll. 
- Let dry for 12 hours before use.
- Plow-Slick will dry in 12 hours at 35 degrees but we recommend not freezing your rear off and do it in a garage.

Generally you will have enough left over in a 1-plow kit to coat a shovel or 2.

*Total working time at 40 degrees is about 2 hours.*

I prepped and coated my Boss 8-2 Poly V in 1 hour. YES, I put on my POLY V that is 1 year old. The new Plow-Slick finish is way slicker than stock.

The material will cure to a finish that will have you saying WOW. When I showed this to the head of Meyers he said WOW and every commercial snowplow company that I have shown it to says WOW so based on that and the fact that we developed it and I still say WOW this stuff is crazy slick.

Now if your plow is beat and you want to paint it prior, that is OK too. Just use the CLEAR Plow-Slick.

If you are too lazy to paint a beat plow then clean it up and put a coat of our safety-red or safety yellow plow-slick on it.

That is it in a nutshell, fairly simple.


----------



## dieselss

So how does this do on rusted spots?


----------



## PlowSlick.com

You would want to sand the area, prime it and then use one of the colorized plow-slicks. Plow-Slick is a very thin polymer coating so it will not hide imperfections during preparation but will lay on the slickest coating you can ever purchase.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Is the finished product a winkle looking finish?


----------



## PlowSlick.com

*Plow-Slick Finish*



Whiffyspark;1657560 said:


> Is the finished product a winkle looking finish?


The finish looks like glass, super shiny and if feels slippery to the touch but it is actually completely dry and cured onto the plow. The coating is also designed to be flexible so it won't crack off due to flex or impact.

Most people that see it think that it is wet and always look at their hands after they touch it. It is really a unique finish.


----------



## plowguy43

Would love to see some pics, I'm assuming there is no way to use this on a Stainless plow?


----------



## PlowSlick.com

*Plow-Slick on Stainless Plow*



plowguy43;1657619 said:


> Would love to see some pics, I'm assuming there is no way to use this on a Stainless plow?


As long as you properly prep the surface, degrease, light sand and wipe down with lacquer thinner, you are good to go. Just make sure you use the clear Plow-Slick.

Plow-Slick will adhere to any type of plow as long as the surface is prepped. The general time for prep is about 1/2 hour on a standard 8' plow that is not beat to heck.

Rick


----------



## PlowSlick.com

DESCRIPTION


FOR INDUSTRIAL USE ONLY. READ PRODUCT DATA & MSDS SHEET CAREFULLY BEFORE USE. 

Plow-Slick is a high-solids clear chemical resistant coating that forms a chemical bond to existing metal and plastic finishes and acts as a final protective shield with phenomenally slick properties

When properly applied and cured, Plow-Slick is more durable than factory applied finishes. Its long pot life (3 - 4 hours depending on temperature and humidity) allows the applicator sufficient open time to hand apply or spray the coating. Plow-Slick can cure at temperatures as low as 38°F or 5°C and at high levels of humidity with proper procedures. Dry times under ideal temperature conditions (70°F or 21°C / 40° Relative Humidity) are 2 hours to touch and a final cure in 48 hours

The coating has been formulated to have the highest gloss (+100 DOI/Delta) offered in protective finishes. Plow-Slick has outstanding abrasion resistance and it’s so durable that just 1 application can generally last an entire plowing season.

Plow-Slick is a high solids (80%), two component low VOC (meets California VOC regulations) inorganic silica/oxygen polymerized hybrid resin system which is “pre-oxidized” making it extremely resistant salt spray, UV rays and abrasion.

Store in a clean, warm area where the temperature remains between 60-90°F or 15-30°C. Cold products are somewhat viscous and will be difficult to mix and apply. Heating of the individual components to 100°F - 30°C prior to mixing may be required to bring the products to the recommended temperatures. This product has a minimum shelf life of one (1) year when stored at 70°F or 20°C in the original sealed container.

SURFACE PREPARATION
:
Before applying directly to any existing finish or bare metal surface, it is critical to remove wax, release agents, mineral deposits, calcium scale build-up, rust stains, mold, mildew and all other surface contaminants with a pressure washer (3500-PSI HOT WATER recommended) and a commercial degreaser. 

After the surface is clean, it must be sanded with 320 grit wet sandpaper and wiped down with lacquer thinner before applying Plow-Slick. 

IMPORTANT

If the surface is not void of contaminants, sanded, thoroughly rinsed and wiped down with lacquer thinner solvent, the coating may not adhere properly.


APPLICATION-TOOLS

Brushes – short bristle, natural and high density foam brushes; Rollers – short nap (1/4” max.) non-shedding; micro-fiber or high density foam roller covers. Spray Equipment – HVLP, airless or conventional spray system. Nitrile Gloves, Eye Protection, Respirator mask (if spraying).


MIXING

Plow-Slick is not very viscous which allows it to be sprayed right right after it is mixed. However, if necessary, it may be thinned with xylene solvent up to 10% of the combined Part A and Part B mixed volume. The mixing ratio is 5 Part A to 1 Part B by volume. Stir Part A separately before combining with Part B. Mix the products using a paint agitator on slow speed for about 1-2 minutes. Pot life begins to be reduced if ambient temperature exceeds 85°F or 29°C. Put lid on container when not in use.

APPLICATION

For hand application, break down the one-gallon kits into smaller manageable portions.
Approximate theoretical coverage is 600 Sq. Ft. per gallon at 2 DFT mils. The coating should be tack-free in approximately 2 hours at 70°F or 20°C and reach a final cure in 48 hours at 70°F or 20°C. 

CLEAN-UP

Use xylene or lacquer thinner on equipment and a mild citrus soap on hands.


KEEP OUT OF REACH OF CHILDREN

In case of contact: EYES - Immediately flush with water for at least fifteen (15) minutes. SKIN - Immediately remove from skin with dry cloth followed by thorough washing with a citrus-based soap and water. INHALATION - Remove to fresh air. If breathing is difficult, give oxygen. INDIGESTION - Give large quantity of milk or water, Do not induce vomiting. Contact a physician immediately.

Use only with adequate ventilation when applying indoors. Avoid breathing vapor and spray mist. USE A BREATHING MASK AND PAINTER’S HOOD. Avoid contact with skin and eyes. WEAR FULL LENGTH PANTS AND SHIRTS. Wash hands after using product with a citrus-based soap. Keep all containers closed when not in use. 

Do Not Transfer Contents to Un-Labeled Containers and Do not reuse containers. Dispose of all trash in accordance with your local and state laws. Store between 60°F (16ºC) and 90°F (32ºC).


ALWAYS USE PROTECTIVE EQUIPMENT
DO NOT TAKE INTERNALLY


----------



## PlowSlick.com

We are doing another BOSS 8-2" Poly V for a fleet demo. I will take and post some before and after pictures for you guys.


----------



## Jguck25

cant wait to see the pictures. very interested in this product. i think i will be ordering enough to do a couple of my plows before winter. stupid question, i havent looked all too closely, but what do i mix the product with? it says at a 5-1 ratio but im not sure what to mix it with


----------



## PlowSlick.com

*Plow-Slick Mixing Ratio*



Jguck25;1657801 said:


> cant wait to see the pictures. very interested in this product. i think i will be ordering enough to do a couple of my plows before winter. stupid question, i havent looked all too closely, but what do i mix the product with? it says at a 5-1 ratio but im not sure what to mix it with


Plow-Slick is a 2-part, Polymer coating. You have a (part A) and a (part B) which are already packaged in the correct ratio. You just take the contents of bottle of A and mix with contents of bottle of B.

If you buy a gallon kit then you MUST use 2 measuring cups. One for the A and one for the B. You could take 5 cups of A to 1 cup of B. That would mix up enough to coat approximately 4 Plows.

The Ratio has to be kept at 5 to 1. If you decide to mix up anything other than the specified ratio......let's just say you will have a big costly problem on your hands because it WILL NOT DRY.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Very interesting...... For $40 plus shipping, looks like something I may be interested in. Any youtube stuff you'd like to share with us ?


----------



## PlowSlick.com

*Plow-Slick*



Dogplow Dodge;1657831 said:


> Very interesting...... For $40 plus shipping, looks like something I may be interested in. Any youtube stuff you'd like to share with us ?


Unfortunately, we are so busy shipping out orders that we really did not have time to do a video yet. We are doing a basic picture pack on another 8-2" Boss Poly V this week.

Rick


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Thanks to all of you whom have ordered. If you have any application questions, please ask BEFORE you apply.

Thanks again,

Rick


----------



## PlowSlick.com

We have put a separate order column on our order page for our Canadian customers. Unfortunately international shipping is a few dollars more BUT well worth the price once you use the Plow-Slick.

Because Plow-Slick is a 2-part industrial coating, it can not be shipped by US mail, only UPS ground delivery.


----------



## maelawncare

Something I was thinking about, will this work on a dump bed? I dont know how it would hold up to abuse but if it cures like glass and is smooth, it would be awesome.


----------



## badbowtie

How well will this hold up on a steal plow on doing a couple gravel driveways?


----------



## PlowSlick.com

*Gravel drives*



badbowtie;1658564 said:


> How well will this hold up on a steal plow on doing a couple gravel driveways?


As long as you know how to plow the snow and not the gravel it will hold up very well. It really doesn't scuff or scratch up too easy but it will have to be applied on a yearly basis.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

*Plow-Slick finish*



maelawncare;1658549 said:


> Something I was thinking about, will this work on a dump bed? I dont know how it would hold up to abuse but if it cures like glass and is smooth, it would be awesome.


Because Plow-Slick is a thin coating, it will not fill in voids or gouges in metal or poly, therefore it is very important to make sure that the base you are putting it on is as smooth as possible. Once that it finished, Plow-Slick will leave an ultra-slick, fall on your butt, type of finish that will repel ice, salt and snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Got mine today, it shipped fast. Not pleased it came UPS, brokerage fees were another $45.:realmad:
Sucks trying to support you AmericansThumbs Up


----------



## Sawboy

Seems posts get deleted for the crime of wondering where pics are.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Sawboy;1658741 said:


> Seems posts get deleted for the crime of wondering where pics are.


I never deleted your pic request. In fact, I was taking pics on a refinish today. I will have them all posted Saturday.

Rick


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Mr.Markus;1658733 said:


> Got mine today, it shipped fast. Not pleased it came UPS, brokerage fees were another $45.:realmad:
> Sucks trying to support you AmericansThumbs Up


Holy crap $45 on top of the $20 I spent at UPS. I put the value at $50 so where in the heck do they get off adding $45? I wish UPS would have told me that prior to shipping. Possibly next time I should just put value at GIFT.

Make sure you warm the material up to around 70 and mix it 1-2 min.

Thanks for supporting America though!!!

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mr.Markus;1658733 said:


> Got mine today, it shipped fast. Not pleased it came UPS, brokerage fees were another $45.:realmad:
> Sucks trying to support you AmericansThumbs Up


Thank you for underwriting Obamacare.

Waiting on snow porn too.


----------



## harleyguy9011

Rick, Thanks again for letting me come to your shop and helping with the prep work on my plow. Easier than I thought!!!! I applied the slick to my plow and was very impressed with the results. I'd like to know if I bought 30 kits for my other plows, if you'd be willing to give me a break on the cost!!!


----------



## Sawboy

Lol. Gonna see if anyone else notices.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1658818 said:


> Lol. Gonna see if anyone else notices.


Al Gore and moose media get notify every time I look at the net.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

harleyguy9011;1658817 said:


> Rick, Thanks again for letting me come to your shop and helping with the prep work on my plow. Easier than I thought!!!! I applied the slick to my plow and was very impressed with the results. I'd like to know if I bought 30 kits for my other plows, if you'd be willing to give me a break on the cost!!!


No problem, the prep was easy. As for working a deal, the Plow-Slick really does not have a lot of room to work on price since the production cost is so high. I will talk to my partner and see what we can do for the fleet.

Thanks.
Rick


----------



## PlowSlick.com

1olddogtwo;1658809 said:


> Thank you for underwriting Obamacare.
> 
> Waiting on snow porn too.


That's funny, but true. I will revolt and pay the $2K penalty!!!


----------



## PlowSlick.com

*Plow-Slick Photos*

Hope this will help to convey the point. The entire process (including the power-wash) took about 1 hour.

1. Power-wash & degrease - 15 min.
2. Prep with 320 grit and wipe down with thinner. (plus some black paint on cutting blade) 15 min.
3. Application of Plow-Slick - 20 min.

http://plowslick.com/BeforeAfter.htm


----------



## plowguy43

I want to put this on the bottoms of my doors, inside the fender wells, frame, etc.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

plowguy43;1659127 said:


> I want to put this on the bottoms of my doors, inside the fender wells, frame, etc.


Funny you say that because that's what I was thinking. After hitting 80 drives my wheel wells don't exist. When I get home I knock the crud off my truck and then I have to re-plow my drive. I might clean my wheels off and spray them too.


----------



## 04trd

You said you have to re apply every season. Does that mean my plow will just look like it has been sanded? Like that dull rough look before I apply your product?


----------



## PlowSlick.com

04trd;1659191 said:


> You said you have to re apply every season. Does that mean my plow will just look like it has been sanded? Like that dull rough look before I apply your product?


No, it won't have that dull sanded look. You need to reapply because it will get scratched up during the season (as it does now) and scratches catch and hold dirt, snow and ice. The Plow-Slick will re-glaze the worn areas and actually protect more and more with every season of re-coating.

Again, Plow-Slick is not a wax or lube & it chemically bonds to the plow as long as you prep it correctly. The finish is so slick it will get you excited.


----------



## secret_weapon

Where in Cleveland? 

I asked the same question in your other post, thanks I will PM you.


----------



## secret_weapon

You should get a Mod to setup your own spot in the Industry Equipment with all the others, keeping all the posts together. Better exposure for you too.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

secret_weapon;1659360 said:


> You should get a Mod to setup your own spot in the Industry Equipment with all the others, keeping all the posts together. Better exposure for you too.


They said this is where I should start a forum, so that is what I did. I just did.

By the way, we are in Macedonia, Ohio 44056


----------



## secret_weapon

PlowSlick.com;1659373 said:


> By the way, we are in Macedonia, Ohio 44056


Anywhere near Highland Rd? I could stop by on my lunch break during the week.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

secret_weapon;1659376 said:


> Anywhere near Highland Rd? I could stop by on my lunch break during the week.


Right on Highland Road.
EverStone Floors, Inc.
1221 E. Highland

PM me your #


----------



## leigh

Just out of curiousity , what was the original use of this product? Which industry?


----------



## PlowSlick.com

We developed it as a protective coating for the flooring industry. It tested awesome against all salts, solvents, abrasion and UV exposure BUT we determined that it was just way too slick (because of the new hybrid polymers being used) so we started to use as protective coatings on non-walking areas.

All being said, there is NOTHING like it available anywhere. It is a really unique product and as I said before, when I showed it tot the head of Meyers, they were impressed.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

*Coating the Plow*

When coating your entire plow, only the coating on the front will have to be redone on a yearly basis. If you coated the entire back of the plow, then that should be good for 5-7 years. The only exception would be if you do a lot of back dragging and then you would just re-coat the back blade area.


----------



## leigh

Couple more ? Can it be applied on a freshly painted plow? I use an acrylic with a gloss hardener additive to paint my plows. Waiting period? Also, is it possible to add color to the mix? I have a local automotive paint supplier that could possible add tint if we knew what was required. I have a blizzard (white) , would be nice just to paint it in one shot. thanks


----------



## PlowSlick.com

leigh;1659705 said:


> Couple more ? Can it be applied on a freshly painted plow? I use an acrylic with a gloss hardener additive to paint my plows. Waiting period? Also, is it possible to add color to the mix? I have a local automotive paint supplier that could possible add tint if we knew what was required. I have a blizzard (white) , would be nice just to paint it in one shot. thanks


Depends on how freshly painted. If applied within 1-2 weeks of a paint job, SURE. If painted later than that, we would recommend a scuff with 380 grit (on front scoop) since the longer a coating dries the harder it becomes and once a full cure is reached it is harder to bond to.

Generally when it is a cold application 30-40's I would wait at least 48 hours before plowing.

Yes, we could colorize it. I can't say it will be BLIZZARD white but it will be white. The reason you can't is because this is a 2-part mix and the ratios have to be spot on. If not it will not cure properly and the additives have to be compatible with the Plow-Slick. Currently we have Red, Yellow, Clear. We could do White as well.


----------



## leigh

Thanks! I'll try it on my fisher first.


----------



## Precedence

Would it work on the inside of a poly v-box salter? We have issues with salt sticking inside the boxes due to high moisture content in it from the supplier a couple of times a year.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Precedence;1659949 said:


> Would it work on the inside of a poly v-box salter? We have issues with salt sticking inside the boxes due to high moisture content in it from the supplier a couple of times a year.


Yes, it will work as a slick as heck coating on the interior. You will need to make sure it has been degreased and power washed, then dried. You wont have to sand the surface as it would have already been abraded from the salt. You can coat with a 1/4" roller or wagner sprayer. Just make sure that the plow-slick is around 70F and you may have to add a small amount of xylene if it is too thick to spray.


----------



## Precedence

So the abrasion from all the salt won't wear it to quick?


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Precedence;1660026 said:


> So the abrasion from all the salt won't wear it to quick?


From the testing we have done the abrasion resistance was great. It has a really tight molecular bond which keeps debris from sticking to it. Now if your box already has deep gouges in it, I would try to smooth them out with 320 grit paper, before you apply the Plow-Slick. That being said, I thing it will definitely work better than any other coating you can apply.


----------



## harleyguy9011

Rick, Thanks for working with me on additional kits for my other plows! Now all we need is some snow!


----------



## PlowSlick.com

harleyguy9011;1660296 said:


> Rick, Thanks for working with me on additional kits for my other plows! Now all we need is some snow!


No problem, anything to help a fellow Brown's supporter!

Thanks for your business,

Rick


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'll pay for a half order and I'll let you pick witch wing on my Vee plow. If it passes the mustard, I'll buy the other half.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

1olddogtwo;1660318 said:


> I'll pay for a half order and I'll let you pick witch wing on my Vee plow. If it passes the mustard, I'll buy the other half.


That's OK, it's selling great without giving it away. Thanks for the nice offer though.


----------



## 04trd

Does this work on stainless steel plows? Snowdogg ex 7.5


----------



## PlowSlick.com

04trd;1660406 said:


> Does this work on stainless steel plows? Snowdogg ex 7.5


Works GREAT on steel or stainless.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

PlowSlick.com;1660345 said:


> That's OK, it's selling great without giving it away. Thanks for the nice offer though.


Do know how important I think I am????

LOL.

I love when my boss says that. I may order some once I return home.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Just wanted to let everyone know,
- that shipments are still shipping out within 1-2 days. 
- please make sure you warm the Plow-Slick to 70F before mixing.
- if spraying, you can use up to 1 ounce of xylene (to thin) per kit. This is roughly 10% xylene by volume.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

*Plow-Slick ASTM - Test Results*

Here is some initial test data on Plow-Slick

Testing Method - (A.S.T.M. B117)
Corrosion Resistance to Salt Spray on Steel
5500 continuous hours with NO Face Corrosion or Blistering.

As far as using for a coating in a storage container or protecting the steel on your plow (front or rear) Plow-Slick will protect your investment.


----------



## MSS Mow

Would like to hear some reviews from those who have actually used this???


----------



## PlowSlick.com

MSS Mow;1662479 said:


> Would like to hear some reviews from those who have actually used this???


Actually, we are too but there has not been too much snow. I just stopped by Reliable Snow Plow (one of the largest in the US) today with my Boss 8-2 Poly-V and they were impressed as was Meyers. Once you feel the coating, you would be too.


----------



## Burkartsplow

What part of Cleveland are you guys based out of?


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Burkartsplow;1662603 said:


> What part of Cleveland are you guys based out of?


Macedonia, Ohio on Highland Road. off I-271


----------



## secret_weapon

I want to buy the clear, but I'm not sure when my schedule will let me have some free time. Can I stop by your shop on Highland Rd anytime during regular business hours or should I call you first?


----------



## harleyguy9011

I haven't had the chance to plow with it yet, but my plows feel slippery as hell. looking forwards to the snow!!!!!


----------



## PlowSlick.com

secret_weapon;1662826 said:


> I want to buy the clear, but I'm not sure when my schedule will let me have some free time. Can I stop by your shop on Highland Rd anytime during regular business hours or should I call you first?


Actually, we don't have regular business hours. We are there and gone 10x's per day so it would probably be easier to buy online or I can possibly meet you when out. I can't remember if you are the one in Kirtland, but I will be in Mentor tomorrow at 10 am. I could meet you afterwords around 11 if you would like.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Just ordered my PlowSlick from you guys.

Looking forwards to coating the plow. How long does it take from order to ship out ?


I see you have either a spray application or roll. Do you have a preference ? Is one or the other more effective than the other, for achieving the recommended thickness ??

Has anyone ever used this stuff for countertops in their homes? I ask because I see that you're other biz is geared towards interiors and stuff (Everstone) and it looks interesting with some of the products you carry.. Wondering if other uses for it have been the link to the plow applications.

Thanks!


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Dogplow Dodge;1662915 said:


> Just ordered my PlowSlick from you guys.
> 
> Looking forwards to coating the plow. How long does it take from order to ship out ?
> 
> I see you have either a spray application or roll. Do you have a preference ? Is one or the other more effective than the other, for achieving the recommended thickness ??
> 
> Has anyone ever used this stuff for countertops in their homes? I ask because I see that you're other biz is geared towards interiors and stuff (Everstone) and it looks interesting with some of the products you carry.. Wondering if other uses for it have been the link to the plow applications.
> 
> Thanks!


It ships out tomorrow.

Thickness is not the critical factor whereas prep and complete coverage are. I found that a foam roller & brush works best. Just make sure you coat all the "nooks and crannies" as these will be the first to pick up ice and debris.

You could use Plow-Slick for counter tops (USDA approved) coating but is is more geared towards industrial coatings. Although, if I poured a cement counter top and coated with Plow-Slick it would clean up great. The only problem is that as soon as you spilled something on it the liquid would runoff onto the floor before you could wipe it up.

Thanks for the order!
Rick


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Had a few folks call and ask about putting Plow-Slick on a really rough plow. My thought on that are:
1. If it is REALLY rusty, hopefully no holes, then I would recommend power wash, sanding down and applying a coat of Extend or Primer and then applying a *colored *Plow-Slick.
2. If is just rough, then power wash, sand down, lacquer thinner, and apply a *colored *Plow-Slick.
3. If the color and condition are good then power wash, sand down, lacquer thinner, and apply *clear *Plow-Slick.
4. If it is a new plow that has NEVER been used then wipe down with a good amount of lacquer thinner, let dry and apply *clear *to the entire plow. this will really protect your plow against any corrosion.

Hope this answers some of your questions,

thanks,
Rick


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

PlowSlick.com;1663008 said:


> It ships out tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for the order!
> Rick


Got it !

Much smaller package than I originally thought. I have no time to install it, but I'm working on that. I can add 10% xylene if I need to thin it to spray, but it has no ill effect to the product if I do..... am I correct?

I'll roll it if necessary, but my main concern is to not have any negative effect on it's protection level.

Maybe I'll just roll it...


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Dogplow Dodge;1664626 said:


> Got it !
> 
> Much smaller package than I originally thought. I have no time to install it, but I'm working on that. I can add 10% xylene if I need to thin it to spray, but it has no ill effect to the product if I do..... am I correct?
> 
> I'll roll it if necessary, but my main concern is to not have any negative effect on it's protection level.
> 
> Maybe I'll just roll it...


1. Good things come in small packages.
2. 10% xylene to spray is about 1 ounce. Personally I like to roll without xylene since it dries quicker. A 1/4 nap foam roller works best but a 3/8 is ok too.
3. If you do spray it you can probably cover front and back with that kit.
4. If you are doing this in a heated garage and are spraying make sure you follow the safety instructions. If you heat the Plow-Slick up to 70-80F it will thin out enough that you won't have to thin with xylene.


----------



## Jguck25

Just an idea, but I am really curious if this would work on a vehicle. Seems like it would almost be a permanent wax, protectant. a better version of the clear coat cars use


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Jguck25;1664685 said:


> Just an idea, but I am really curious if this would work on a vehicle. Seems like it would almost be a permanent wax, protectant. a better version of the clear coat cars use


A good friend of our owns a body shop and may clear coat a car. We will keep you posted.


----------



## just plow it

I may order some but I would like to wait for some reviews before I do. I just wonder if there would be such a thing as being too slippery for a plow. I know it sounds strange but my concern would be that it's too slippery for a V plow and when your in the scoop position for cleaning up that there wouldn't be enough friction to hold the snow to the blade without it pushing off to the side. I know sticking snow is a nightmare but not being able to carry snow would also be. Just my opinion though.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

just plow it;1664698 said:


> I may order some but I would like to wait for some reviews before I do. I just wonder if there would be such a thing as being too slippery for a plow. I know it sounds strange but my concern would be that it's too slippery for a V plow and when your in the scoop position for cleaning up that there wouldn't be enough friction to hold the snow to the blade without it pushing off to the side. I know sticking snow is a nightmare but not being able to carry snow would also be. Just my opinion though.


That would be a first but the way my luck rolls who knows?

I think when your in a scoop position the fact that a pile of snow is wedged in your V is enough to capture the snow.


----------



## just plow it

I would think so too but it's just a thought. If it works the way we all hope it does I'll defenitly be buying it since I HATE sticking snow and here in Wisconsin the storms the last few years seems to be rain turning to a wet snow and then by the end of the storm it's a -5, and then everything sticks to the blade, even the polly ones.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

just plow it;1664724 said:


> I would think so too but it's just a thought. If it works the way we all hope it does I'll defenitly be buying it since I HATE sticking snow and here in Wisconsin the storms the last few years seems to be rain turning to a wet snow and then by the end of the storm it's a -5, and then everything sticks to the blade, even the polly ones.


That is why I upgraded from a Boss Steel V to a Boss Poly V. It is much better but no matter what I put on it, stuff still sticks. I used wax it, armor-all silicone, graphite, teflon and list of other stuff. All worked great for a short time and then blah. Plus when its in the teens as soon as you spray anything it congeals and you can't even spread it. That is why I really like the Plow-Slick. Nomatter what the temp, it is slippery. If it is dry, its slippery, if it is wet it's slippery and it is very wear resistant.


----------



## jakewith shovel

*galvinized steal prep*

I have a new never been used galvinized steal spreader. Any prep needed, or can I apply plow slick with out any additional steps.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

jakewith shovel;1665965 said:


> I have a new never been used galvinized steal spreader. Any prep needed, or can I apply plow slick with out any additional steps.


That would require an easy prep. Just completely wipe down with lacquer thinner and then apply the clear Plow-Slick.


----------



## secret_weapon

I sprayed my plow with it last night, looks good. I'll get some pics posted this evening. Not sure if it's going work as good on my plow because it's all scratched up with lots of gouging. The back side of the plow is extremely smooth. I sanded the front best I could. If spraying you definitely have enough to spray the entire plow front and back. It stayed inside 70 deg. shop for 12 hours, then had to move outside so I hope it finishes curing properly. 

Sprayed well out of a HVLP gun with 1.6mm nozzle. Note: I have and used a respirator for painting. Proper safety equipment is a must.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Hey Plowslick Rick....

Wow, I made a rhyme ? The next big white rap star????



So, today I did the initial prep of the plow. Power washed it a few days back and today I sanded it. I'll be spraying it tomorrow (wow, sounds like my cat), and post a few "afters"... but here's a during.. Not too concerned about the rear side, as most of the snow sticks to the front. Tomorrow is supposed to be ~50* F .  Can I still spray it outside ? How about if I heat up the plow blade with my jet heater, or is that an issue due to the fumes of the heater blasting the surface ?

LMK... Thanks !


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Nice prep!

You can spray outside at 50F but be sure to wipe the blade down with some lacquer thinner to remove any residue prior to spraying. Also, heating the Plow-Slick and blade up to around 75 will really help the cure. Only thin with xylene as a last resort because it will take longer to cure out.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## PlowSlick.com

secret_weapon;1667505 said:


> I sprayed my plow with it last night, looks good. I'll get some pics posted this evening. Not sure if it's going work as good on my plow because it's all scratched up with lots of gouging. The back side of the plow is extremely smooth. I sanded the front best I could. If spraying you definitely have enough to spray the entire plow front and back. It stayed inside 70 deg. shop for 12 hours, then had to move outside so I hope it finishes curing properly.
> 
> Sprayed well out of a HVLP gun with 1.6mm nozzle. Note: I have and used a respirator for painting. Proper safety equipment is a must.


Thumbs up on the safety measures!!

My poly V- has some deep gouges in it, (This could explain why Plow-Slick needs to be a once per year coating) but it is way slicker, and the coated gouges won't act like snow magnets.

Rick


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well picked up new MVP3 today. I may order a kit and do only one wing....this way we have a 50% chance of getting snow.....


----------



## PlowSlick.com

1olddogtwo;1667607 said:


> Well picked up new MVP3 today. I may order a kit and do only one wing....this way we have a 50% chance of getting snow.....


That's usually how it works. A boatload of new equipment and no snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

PlowSlick.com;1667609 said:


> That's usually how it works. A boatload of new equipment and no snow.


What's the cost shipped to 60445


----------



## jhenderson9196

Can I suggest a little more product in the shipment. I coated my 9.2 VXT, front only, from the top of the cutting edge to the top of the wings. I didn't have 1 tablespoon left over. There were some areas I left a little thin.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

1olddogtwo;1667611 said:


> What's the cost shipped to 60445


$12.95 anywhere in the US.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

PlowSlick.com;1667627 said:


> $12.95 anywhere in the US.


What.... that's cheap, I thought the product and shipping would be 19.95 or 24.95


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

PlowSlick.com;1667602 said:


> Nice prep!
> 
> You can spray outside at 50F but be sure to wipe the blade down with some lacquer thinner to remove any residue prior to spraying. Also, heating the Plow-Slick and blade up to around 75 will really help the cure. Only thin with xylene as a last resort because it will take longer to cure out.
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


I have a jet heater that I'll heat the plow up with prior to cleaning with lacquer thinner. The Plow slick has been in my kitchen cubbard since I got it, so it's already at 70* F. Prior to mixing it, I'll put the bottles in a warm bath.

Can I mix it with a plastic paddle mixer with my cordless ? I'll keep the RPM's low if necessary. How long do I mix it ? A minute ? is there a color change or texture change that shows it's fully mixed ?

Thanks again !


----------



## PlowSlick.com

jhenderson9196;1667625 said:


> Can I suggest a little more product in the shipment. I coated my 9.2 VXT, front only, from the top of the cutting edge to the top of the wings. I didn't have 1 tablespoon left over. There were some areas I left a little thin.


Someones always got to throw a wrench into the mix.........

When we put the kits together we found that 12 ounces (rolled) easily covered a 8' 2" plow with enough left over to do a few 2-3 shovels. Unfortunately you have a non-standard size plow but a 12 ounce kit (if sprayed ) would still cover the plow and you should not have anything left over. If you rolled it then you get a bit less coverage.

The raw materials in this product as so frigging expensive that we really don't want you to have waste/leftovers. Fortunately, as long as you coated the plow you should be OK because Plow-Slick is NOT intended to be a thick coating. In fact if you leave Plow-Slick in a bucket it will only cure / skin on top and be soft goo underneath.

Hopefully nobody with a DOT size plow truck buys a 1-plow kit.

Rick


----------



## 1olddogtwo

PlowSlick.com;1667639 said:


> Someones always got to throw a wrench into the mix.........
> 
> When we put the kits together we found that 12 ounces (rolled) easily covered a 8' 2" plow with enough left over to do a few 2-3 shovels. Unfortunately you have a non-standard size plow but a 12 ounce kit (if sprayed ) would still cover the plow and you should not have anything left over. If you rolled it then you get a bit less coverage.
> 
> The raw materials in this product as so frigging expensive that we really don't want you to have waste/leftovers. Fortunately, as long as you coated the plow you should be OK because Plow-Slick is NOT intended to be a thick coating. In fact if you leave Plow-Slick in a bucket it will only cure / skin on top and be soft goo underneath.
> 
> Hopefully nobody with a DOT size plow truck buys a 1-plow kit.
> 
> Rick


Wow, I'm I understanding you right.....a 9/6 is a DOT size plow?

What would a 11ft be considered?


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Dogplow Dodge;1667636 said:


> I have a jet heater that I'll heat the plow up with prior to cleaning with lacquer thinner. The Plow slick has been in my kitchen cubbard since I got it, so it's already at 70* F. Prior to mixing it, I'll put the bottles in a warm bath.
> 
> Can I mix it with a plastic paddle mixer with my cordless ? I'll keep the RPM's low if necessary. How long do I mix it ? A minute ? is there a color change or texture change that shows it's fully mixed ?
> 
> Thanks again !


No color change but it thins out a bit when mixed.

We generally mix 2 minutes with a stir stick. If you mix with a drill make sure you don't whip air into the mix or you will get micro bubbles in the finish.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## PlowSlick.com

1olddogtwo;1667645 said:


> Wow, I'm I understanding you right.....a 9/6 is a DOT size plow?
> 
> What would a 11ft be considered?


No, I never said yours was a DOT sized plow BUT you just happen to be sporting a John Holmes sized plow whereas most are in the 8-2 range.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

PlowSlick.com;1667651 said:


> No, I never said yours was a DOT sized plow BUT you just happen to be sporting a John Holmes sized plow whereas most are in the 8-2 range.


Don't know what other states are like, but any plow over 8' wide better be tilted to the left or right when driving around. Cops here will Ticket or impound you if you have a MM over 8' on the road....

Back on topic....

Thanks.

I'll be sure to mix slowly, or just use a stir stick to be safe...


----------



## Jguck25

as far as contractors go, id say 9 or 9.5 is the most common size. 8ft is what most homeowners buy or guys that only do drives in city areas


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Jguck25;1667665 said:


> as far as contractors go, id say 9 or 9.5 is the most common size. 8ft is what most homeowners buy or guys that only do drives in city areas


Either way, an 8-2 with 2-3 shovels or a 9-5 with no shovels. It should still be enough.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Jguck25;1667665 said:


> as far as contractors go, id say 9 or 9.5 is the most common size. 8ft is what most homeowners buy or guys that only do drives in city areas


Damn man, my biggest blade is an 8ft...3 7.5s and an 8.


----------



## secret_weapon

Here are some pics, I had to resize them so they dont look as good.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

1olddogtwo;1667631 said:


> What.... that's cheap, I thought the product and shipping would be 19.95 or 24.95


Product $39.95
Shipping $12.95


----------



## 1olddogtwo

is it UL approved?

MSDS available?

same shipping charges (12.95) for multiple packages


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Same shipping of $12.95 even if you ordered 10
UL approved?, NO, non of our coatings are submitted for UL approvals. If we were putting in a home depot then we would but we are not and it is for industrial use only so UL approval is not needed.
It is USDA approved for incidental food contact.
I can furnish you with an MSDS but most of the ingredients are proprietary so it really does not do you too much good. The UN# is 3066 and it is classified as a paint.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Speaking of paint....

Man, that's one shiny paint....





Looks brandy new even after 2 years of pushing..... well, the occasional pushing snow..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

PlowSlick.com;1667995 said:


> Same shipping of $12.95 even if you ordered 10
> UL approved?, NO, non of our coatings are submitted for UL approvals. If we were putting in a home depot then we would but we are not and it is for industrial use only so UL approval is not needed.
> It is USDA approved for incidental food contact.
> I can furnish you with an MSDS but most of the ingredients are proprietary so it really does not do you too much good. The UN# is 3066 and it is classified as a paint.


I see your working on PS approval.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Dogplow Dodge;1667999 said:


> Speaking of paint....
> 
> Man, that's one shiny paint....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks brandy new even after 2 years of pushing..... well, the occasional pushing snow..


Wait till you feel it after it's dry. It looks great!!


----------



## Jguck25

Dogplow Dodge;1667999 said:


> Speaking of paint....
> 
> Man, that's one shiny paint....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks brandy new even after 2 years of pushing..... well, the occasional pushing snow..


wow that looks awesome! i plan on using some after i get my plow all painted


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

As you've stated, it's dry to the touch in a few hours (maybe about 5-6 or so). It still looks as shiny, even after drying. I sincerely hope that it works as well as you claim it does. Supposedly, we're getting some snow :laughing::laughing: next week, and I may get a chance to try it out....

Thanks for all of the input, as I'm a stickler for following manufacturers directions as closely as possible, as experiences in the past have proven that failure is in the hands of the installer (most of the time, that is)


Thumbs Up

EDIT: I sprayed the plow 2 times, (both sides) and still had enough to spray the flapper, and two shovels, front and back.

Perfect amount for any 8.5 sized plow, but it might be worthwhile trying to determine square footage coverages, vs plow size.

T.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I sprayed my flapper. Yeah, I know it's going to crack off, but I don't care. I had some extra, so I figured I'd see how long it's gonna last.


----------



## BC Handyman

let us know what you think after a month dog, hopefully you'll see & get to push some snow by then


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;1668147 said:


> let us know what you think after a month dog, hopefully you'll see & get to push some snow by then


Will Do...... with pix, otherwise it never really happened.....Thumbs Up


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Dogplow Dodge;1668153 said:


> Will Do...... with pix, otherwise it never really happened.....Thumbs Up


WOW, really absolutely great pictures. I can tell that you take pride in what you do. I am sure you will be happy with the performance.

Let me know your thoughts on the "feel" of the plow after it's dry.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## magnatrac

Has this product ever been tried on the bottom of a boat ? I should probably try it on a plow first but if it's that slick it might make an awsome bottom paint !


----------



## PlowSlick.com

magnatrac;1668202 said:


> Has this product ever been tried on the bottom of a boat ? I should probably try it on a plow first but if it's that slick it might make an awsome bottom paint !


It has been tried as an anti fouling boat paint and works great BUT the "great" is all in the prep and unfortunately (as we all know) Poor prep = poor performance.

Rick


----------



## magnatrac

I would be using it on a custom built tritoon that lives on a trailer The logs are painted white with polished lifting strakes and keels. I was just thinking that it might help gain some speed and help keep it clean. I have been in the wood floor industry for 17 years and am very familiar with prep and coating procedures and how important they are. Thanks for the quick relpy. Just curious what type of floor coating this was originally intended for ?

thanks again , shaun


----------



## PlowSlick.com

magnatrac;1668224 said:


> I would be using it on a custom built tritoon that lives on a trailer The logs are painted white with polished lifting strakes and keels. I was just thinking that it might help gain some speed and help keep it clean. I have been in the wood floor industry for 17 years and am very familiar with prep and coating procedures and how important they are. Thanks for the quick relpy. Just curious what type of floor coating this was originally intended for ?
> 
> thanks again , shaun


Residential and commercial garage floors. It cleans up REALLY well but is just too slippery.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

*Holiday Ordering*

Just a heads-up on ordering. Currently we are only running a 1-2 day delay shipping Plow-Slick orders BUT please understand that next week we will only be shipping until Wednesday, and then we will not resume shipping until Monday.

Thanks again for all of your patronage,

Rick


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So one kit will do the front side?

Do not need/want back side cause the strobe/ headlight reflection may be to much.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

1olddogtwo;1669015 said:


> So one kit will do the front side?
> 
> Do not need/want back side cause the strobe/ headlight reflection may be to much.


Yes, it will. As another member said, " 1 kit was enough to SPRAY 2 coats on both sides" but if you roll it with a 1/4" nap foam roller you will have no problem with coating one side.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Just paying my Dad some respect and getting ready for some snow.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Just a quick video. We only got about 3" plus some drifting and I just wanted to let you see how snow rolls off a 5 year old Boss, Poly-V. This plow has a lot of scuffs and scratches but Plow-Slick works great!


----------



## leigh

The real test for me will be when we get a wet snowfall and then the temps drop after frontal passage. The snow is relatively warm and then sticks to the cold plow.Coastal New England crud! I'll have my camera ready.Fingers crossed.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Anybody get a chance to do some heavy plowing with a coated plow yet?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ok you sucked me in.......

I ordered yesterday at 11:30am local time 

At 12:06pm got a email saying its on its way, I was like wow right that was quick...thinking it will go out later in day.

At 12:08pm I got the UPS Ship Notificati​on with tracking number saying it will be here on WED.

6am this morning I got UPS Scheduled for Delivery Notificati​on saying its on time.

this will be going on a brand new MVP3


----------



## PlowSlick.com

1olddogtwo;1670796 said:


> ok you sucked me in.......
> 
> I ordered yesterday at 11:30am local time
> 
> At 12:06pm got a email saying its on its way, I was like wow right that was quick...thinking it will go out later in day.
> 
> At 12:08pm I got the UPS Ship Notificati on with tracking number saying it will be here on WED.
> 
> 6am this morning I got UPS Scheduled for Delivery Notificati on saying its on time.
> 
> this will be going on a brand new MVP3


Nice Set-up. Almost too nice to plow with! What did that set you back?

ALSO, make sure you degrease and wipe down REAL GOOD with lacquer thinner to remove the oils? Should only take about 20 min to prep.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Just got done pushing 40 drives with wet heavy snow and had ZERO sticking. Actually, it was nice to drop the blade and not leave an iceberg in someones drive.

Buy Plow-Slick, it works!!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

PlowSlick.com;1671243 said:


> Just got done pushing 40 drives with wet heavy snow and had ZERO sticking. Actually, it was nice to drop the blade and not leave an iceberg in someones drive.
> 
> Buy Plow-Slick, it works!!


Typical Salesman !


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dogplow Dodge;1671290 said:


> Typical Salesman !


actually it was the pics of your plow is what sold me


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

1olddogtwo;1671305 said:


> actually it was the pics of your plow is what sold me


Really ?

HEY RICK !

I want my commission on every kit you sell that's related to my pix !!!! payup

The plow is really as smooth as a baby's bald head (not going to the other end, thanks )

Can't wait to push snow to see how well it does. IMO, the simple fact that the friction is lessened, should "IN THEORY" relieve the pressure on the truck, frame, and everything else that normally gets stressed when pushing big piles of snow and / or ice. Maybe I'll go out today and push some rain around...... just for fun.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Dogplow Dodge;1671307 said:


> Really ?
> 
> HEY RICK !
> 
> I want my commission on every kit you sell that's related to my pix !!!! payup
> 
> The plow is really as smooth as a baby's bald head (not going to the other end, thanks )
> 
> Can't wait to push snow to see how well it does. IMO, the simple fact that the friction is lessened, should "IN THEORY" relieve the pressure on the truck, frame, and everything else that normally gets stressed when pushing big piles of snow and / or ice. Maybe I'll go out today and push some rain around...... just for fun.


****, that's funny.

Possibly next year we will set up distributorships for Plow-Slick. Should that happen, all of the initial members who purchased might get an opportunity.

What's really nice is that you can apply to anything that normally gets crud on it, winter or summer equipment. Nice easy business to run!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

UPS delivery this afternoon looks like turkey morning I'll be busy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

PlowSlick.com;1657672 said:


> DESCRIPTION
> 
> FOR INDUSTRIAL USE ONLY. READ PRODUCT DATA & MSDS SHEET CAREFULLY BEFORE USE.
> 
> Plow-Slick is a high-solids clear chemical resistant coating that forms a chemical bond to existing metal and plastic finishes and acts as a final protective shield with phenomenally slick properties
> 
> When properly applied and cured, Plow-Slick is more durable than factory applied finishes. Its long pot life (3 - 4 hours depending on temperature and humidity) allows the applicator sufficient open time to hand apply or spray the coating. Plow-Slick can cure at temperatures as low as 38°F or 5°C and at high levels of humidity with proper procedures. Dry times under ideal temperature conditions (70°F or 21°C / 40° Relative Humidity) are 2 hours to touch and a final cure in 48 hours
> 
> The coating has been formulated to have the highest gloss (+100 DOI/Delta) offered in protective finishes. Plow-Slick has outstanding abrasion resistance and it's so durable that just 1 application can generally last an entire plowing season.
> 
> Plow-Slick is a high solids (80%), two component low VOC (meets California VOC regulations) inorganic silica/oxygen polymerized hybrid resin system which is "pre-oxidized" making it extremely resistant salt spray, UV rays and abrasion.
> 
> Store in a clean, warm area where the temperature remains between 60-90°F or 15-30°C. Cold products are somewhat viscous and will be difficult to mix and apply. Heating of the individual components to 100°F - 30°C prior to mixing may be required to bring the products to the recommended temperatures. This product has a minimum shelf life of one (1) year when stored at 70°F or 20°C in the original sealed container.
> 
> SURFACE PREPARATION
> :
> Before applying directly to any existing finish or bare metal surface, it is critical to remove wax, release agents, mineral deposits, calcium scale build-up, rust stains, mold, mildew and all other surface contaminants with a pressure washer (3500-PSI HOT WATER recommended) and a commercial degreaser.
> 
> After the surface is clean, it must be sanded with 320 grit wet sandpaper and wiped down with lacquer thinner before applying Plow-Slick.
> 
> IMPORTANT
> 
> If the surface is not void of contaminants, sanded, thoroughly rinsed and wiped down with lacquer thinner solvent, the coating may not adhere properly.
> 
> APPLICATION-TOOLS
> 
> Brushes - short bristle, natural and high density foam brushes; Rollers - short nap (1/4" max.) non-shedding; micro-fiber or high density foam roller covers. Spray Equipment - HVLP, airless or conventional spray system. Nitrile Gloves, Eye Protection, Respirator mask (if spraying).
> 
> MIXING
> 
> Plow-Slick is not very viscous which allows it to be sprayed right right after it is mixed. However, if necessary, it may be thinned with xylene solvent up to 10% of the combined Part A and Part B mixed volume. The mixing ratio is 5 Part A to 1 Part B by volume. Stir Part A separately before combining with Part B. Mix the products using a paint agitator on slow speed for about 1-2 minutes. Pot life begins to be reduced if ambient temperature exceeds 85°F or 29°C. Put lid on container when not in use.
> 
> APPLICATION
> 
> For hand application, break down the one-gallon kits into smaller manageable portions.
> Approximate theoretical coverage is 600 Sq. Ft. per gallon at 2 DFT mils. The coating should be tack-free in approximately 2 hours at 70°F or 20°C and reach a final cure in 48 hours at 70°F or 20°C.
> 
> CLEAN-UP
> 
> Use xylene or lacquer thinner on equipment and a mild citrus soap on hands.
> 
> KEEP OUT OF REACH OF CHILDREN
> 
> In case of contact: EYES - Immediately flush with water for at least fifteen (15) minutes. SKIN - Immediately remove from skin with dry cloth followed by thorough washing with a citrus-based soap and water. INHALATION - Remove to fresh air. If breathing is difficult, give oxygen. INDIGESTION - Give large quantity of milk or water, Do not induce vomiting. Contact a physician immediately.
> 
> Use only with adequate ventilation when applying indoors. Avoid breathing vapor and spray mist. USE A BREATHING MASK AND PAINTER'S HOOD. Avoid contact with skin and eyes. WEAR FULL LENGTH PANTS AND SHIRTS. Wash hands after using product with a citrus-based soap. Keep all containers closed when not in use.
> 
> Do Not Transfer Contents to Un-Labeled Containers and Do not reuse containers. Dispose of all trash in accordance with your local and state laws. Store between 60°F (16ºC) and 90°F (32ºC).
> 
> ALWAYS USE PROTECTIVE EQUIPMENT
> DO NOT TAKE INTERNALLY


....................... or is it ?

Plow-Slick is not very viscous which allows it to be sprayed right after it is mixed. However, if necessary, it may be thinned with xylene solvent up to 5% of the combined Part A and Part B mixed volume.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

1olddogtwo;1671568 said:


> ....................... or is it ?
> 
> Plow-Slick is not very viscous which allows it to be sprayed right after it is mixed. However, if necessary, it may be thinned with xylene solvent up to 5% of the combined Part A and Part B mixed volume.


It's viscous when it's COLD. (thick and gooey) When I purchased the product, I put it in the house, as it was a little cloudy / thickened from traveling in a truck that was 50*F or so in the back. When I pulled it out of the kitchen cabinet (for safety reasons to keep it away from the kids) it was not so cloudy, and much more fluid in the container.

When I put it in front of my heater for a minute or two prior to mixing, it was very fluid and wasn't as thick afterwords. It still poured out of the bottle like a thinned honey, but once it was stirred ( I used a paint mixer on the end of a cordless drill set to a slow speed to not infuse air bubbles into the mix) it poured right into my sprayer. I didn't need to thin it out, and it was about 50*F that day. I also heated up my plow with my heater prior to all of this as well.

If it's cold out, it takes about 6-8 hours before it's actually able to be touched, as it remained tacky for about that long. The next day, it was smooth as silk. I might use this stuff for other projects, depending on how long it lasts during the season. I'm thinking lawn equipment, tools, truck parts, etc.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

still waiting for the UPS man...... my garage is plenty warm. the Dogs and I more or less live in there.

My questions is why on the PS web site it says one thing and then in his thread it says something else. It's pretty clear mixing is really important

Bedford Park, IL, United States 11/27/2013 2:18 A.M. Out For Delivery 
Bedford Park, IL, United States 11/26/2013 8:44 P.M. Arrival Scan 
Hodgkins, IL, United States 11/26/2013 8:25 P.M. Departure Scan 
11/26/2013 10:40 A.M. Arrival Scan 
Hodgkins, IN, United States 11/26/2013 9:57 A.M. Departure Scan 
11/26/2013 9:36 A.M. Arrival Scan 
Maumee, OH, United States 11/26/2013 6:39 A.M. Departure Scan 
11/26/2013 4:21 A.M. Arrival Scan 
Middleburg Heights, OH, United States 11/26/2013 1:32 A.M. Departure Scan 
Middleburg Heights, OH, United States 11/25/2013 10:47 P.M. Arrival Scan 
Cleveland, OH, United States 11/25/2013 10:24 P.M. Departure Scan 
11/25/2013 7:33 P.M. Origin Scan 
11/25/2013 6:00 P.M. Pickup Scan 
United States 11/25/2013 1:06 P.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## PlowSlick.com

1olddogtwo;1671603 said:


> still waiting for the UPS man...... my garage is plenty warm. the Dogs and I more or less live in there.
> 
> My questions is why on the PS web site it says one thing and then in his thread it says something else. It's pretty clear mixing is really important
> 
> Bedford Park, IL, United States 11/27/2013 2:18 A.M. Out For Delivery
> Bedford Park, IL, United States 11/26/2013 8:44 P.M. Arrival Scan
> Hodgkins, IL, United States 11/26/2013 8:25 P.M. Departure Scan
> 11/26/2013 10:40 A.M. Arrival Scan
> Hodgkins, IN, United States 11/26/2013 9:57 A.M. Departure Scan
> 11/26/2013 9:36 A.M. Arrival Scan
> Maumee, OH, United States 11/26/2013 6:39 A.M. Departure Scan
> 11/26/2013 4:21 A.M. Arrival Scan
> Middleburg Heights, OH, United States 11/26/2013 1:32 A.M. Departure Scan
> Middleburg Heights, OH, United States 11/25/2013 10:47 P.M. Arrival Scan
> Cleveland, OH, United States 11/25/2013 10:24 P.M. Departure Scan
> 11/25/2013 7:33 P.M. Origin Scan
> 11/25/2013 6:00 P.M. Pickup Scan
> United States 11/25/2013 1:06 P.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------------------------
Sorry for the confusion BUT there are just so many variables that it is sometimes hard to give an exact.

In the real world where everybody measures things, takes temperature readings and preps properly, the directions are easy. 
MIX AT THE SPECIFIED RATIO -
RED & YELLOW 4 TO 1 RATIO
CLEAR 5 TO 1 RATIO

Mix by hand or mixer at LOW speed and do NOT induce air or you will produce micro-bubbles in the finish.

Roll or spray. 1/4" foam roller works great but spraying is best. Also, by spraying you actually have enough to coat an entire plow, front and back.
If rolling, coverage is enough for the front blade and a few shovels.

AT 50-80 DEGREES F - NO XYLENE IS NEEDED.
AT 30-50 DEGREES F - XYLENE MAY BE NEEDED FOR SPRAYING.

Also, if your plow is really bad, the better you smooth it out the better the coating will perform.

Keep in mind I have NO clue as to ones spraying ability or equipment.
Technically, you can use 10% xylene by volume (1.5 ounce) BUT if you do, drying time will REALLY slow down because when it is 30-40F because xylene is SLOW to flash off at those temps. That is why I said if you need to thin, only use 5% (roughly 3/4 ounce per kit) xylene. The less the better and NONE is the best depending on temps.

Drying times will vary based on:
1. Temp
2. How much Xylene used
3. Humidity - (If there is ZERO humidity, Plow-Slick takes longer to dry)

If I thinned and sprayed on a 40 degree day, I would let dry for 2-3 days before using. Also, heat the plow up prior to spraying if your spraying outside. It will dry much quicker.

Sorry for any confusion. Sometimes rolling out a new product takes some adjusting.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It showed up, well see how it goes tomorrow.......

























I hope it looks as good as this one!!









I will take plenty of pics and yeah Rick, I can be a real pain in the AZZ


----------



## harleyguy9011

Well, I have to admit, it works very well! We only had a couple inches of snow, but no sticking! Can't wait for more snow!!!!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

*Warning to those using plowslick.*

I put the plowslick on about a week ago today. Since then, the plow has just sat in the open air of the yard. Now I have an issue that you guys need to know about.

The areas I didn't spend a lot of time "cleaning" with the lacquer thinner have developed a blotching that I'm kind of P.O.'d about. Although i sanded and cleaned as best as I could, the areas that were not able to spend a lot of time on, have now blotched.

I assume that this is installer error. I looked over the other parts of the plow that are wide open and flat areas that were easy to sand and clean. So far, I've not seen any changes in the finish. Here, however, you can see what is happening to areas that I didn't spend a lot of time on.

YOU HAVE TO CLEAN IT AND RE-CLEAN with the lacquer thinner as Rick has mentioned, otherwise this can happen.









I can only attribute this (at this moment in time) to my "lack of detail" with reference to cleaning the surfaces, as it seems as though areas that would have easily been missed during the cleaning stages. Again, as of right now, this isn't happening on the large open areas that were easily accessed.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Dogplow Dodge;1672561 said:


> *Warning to those using plowslick.*
> 
> I put the plowslick on about a week ago today. Since then, the plow has just sat in the open air of the yard. Now I have an issue that you guys need to know about.
> 
> The areas I didn't spend a lot of time "cleaning" with the lacquer thinner have developed a blotching that I'm kind of P.O.'d about. Although i sanded and cleaned as best as I could, the areas that were not able to spend a lot of time on, have now blotched.
> 
> I assume that this is installer error. I looked over the other parts of the plow that are wide open and flat areas that were easy to sand and clean. So far, I've not seen any changes in the finish. Here, however, you can see what is happening to areas that I didn't spend a lot of time on.
> 
> YOU HAVE TO CLEAN IT AND RE-CLEAN with the lacquer thinner as Rick has mentioned, otherwise this can happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only attribute this (at this moment in time) to my "lack of detail" with reference to cleaning the surfaces, as it seems as though areas that would have easily been missed during the cleaning stages. Again, as of right now, this isn't happening on the large open areas that were easily accessed.


Sorry to see that,

Definitely caused from some oils on the plow. You can actually see the roundish droplets where there we some oils. That is why it is imperative to clean with degreaser then lacquer thinner.

I cleaned my plow, and all the others we did, 2-3 times with thinner and have not had a problem. I did not spray the backs though because I knew I could not get totally clean.

Rick


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

PlowSlick.com;1672578 said:


> Sorry to see that,
> 
> Definitely caused from some oils on the plow. You can actually see the roundish droplets where there we some oils. That is why it is imperative to clean with degreaser then lacquer thinner.
> 
> I cleaned my plow, and all the others we did, 2-3 times with thinner and have not had a problem. I did not spray the backs though because I knew I could not get totally clean.
> 
> Rick


FWIW,

Not bashing your product. Simply pointing out the failure of not cleaning the surfaces properly. This plow was once covered with FF, and although I power washed, de greased, sanded and lacquer thinner cleaned the plow, anywhere I missed, such as in the areas in the pix, the end result is what you see. I've had similar problems working with water based polyurethanes on a few projects in the past. Water based Poly is a different breed than the oil based stuff, and much less forgiving with reference to prep work. The "whitening" is commonplace if there are any oils below the applied poly. With Oil based Poly, you'd never get this issue, as they're both oils.

*DON'T SKIMP ON CLEANING TIME*

Can't wait till it snows to see how long it lasts. Maybe in about 10 years, I'll get a snow storm here, and I'll finally get to use it.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Dogplow Dodge;1672582 said:


> FWIW,
> 
> Not bashing your product. Simply pointing out the failure of not cleaning the surfaces properly. This plow was once covered with FF, and although I power washed, de greased, sanded and lacquer thinner cleaned the plow, anywhere I missed, such as in the areas in the pix, the end result is what you see. I've had similar problems working with water based polyurethanes on a few projects in the past. Water based Poly is a different breed than the oil based stuff, and much less forgiving with reference to prep work. The "whitening" is commonplace if there are any oils below the applied poly. With Oil based Poly, you'd never get this issue, as they're both oils.
> 
> *DON'T SKIMP ON CLEANING TIME*
> 
> Can't wait till it snows to see how long it lasts. Maybe in about 10 years, I'll get a snow storm here, and I'll finally get to use it.


I did not think you were bashing, I was just giving my 2-cents. If you decide to re-do you can always shoot "red" PS on it to cover the clear-coat blems. I can help you out when the time comes.

Rick


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

PlowSlick.com;1672588 said:


> I did not think you were bashing, I was just giving my 2-cents. If you decide to re-do you can always shoot "red" PS on it to cover the clear-coat blems. I can help you out when the time comes.
> 
> Rick


Thanks Thumbs Up

I'll be super stoked happy if the snow just falls off. Could really care less how it looks, as long as I make some money with it......

Appreciate the feedback... and I'm sure you do to.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Dogplow Dodge;1672592 said:


> Thanks Thumbs Up
> 
> I'll be super stoked happy if the snow just falls off. Could really care less how it looks, as long as I make some money with it......
> 
> Appreciate the feedback... and I'm sure you do to.


No snow in our forecast for the next 10 days... or so they say.

No Snow = No Extra Cash = Wife not so happy.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

FYI - we are running 1-2 days behind on Yellow and Red PS but have plenty of Clear in stock.

Thanks,

Snow Already!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mitragorz

Been sitting on my Yellow PS for a couple weeks now, just haven't had time to put it on. Hopefully it'll be on by the end of the week. I totally stripped the face of the plow down to bare metal. Put on a few coats of POR-15 that are drying right now. If time allows, I'll put a few coats of primer on tomorrow. Then the sanding, degreasing, and lacquer thinner-ing. 

Any particular degreaser that you've had good luck with?


----------



## leigh

Mitragorz;1674314 said:


> Been sitting on my Yellow PS for a couple weeks now, just haven't had time to put it on. Hopefully it'll be on by the end of the week. I totally stripped the face of the plow down to bare metal. Put on a few coats of POR-15 that are drying right now. If time allows, I'll put a few coats of primer on tomorrow. Then the sanding, degreasing, and lacquer thinner-ing.
> 
> Any particular degreaser that you've had good luck with?


Don't think you'll need a degreaser on fresh paint. Be carefull with lacquer thinner on fresh paint.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Mitragorz;1674314 said:


> Been sitting on my Yellow PS for a couple weeks now, just haven't had time to put it on. Hopefully it'll be on by the end of the week. I totally stripped the face of the plow down to bare metal. Put on a few coats of POR-15 that are drying right now. If time allows, I'll put a few coats of primer on tomorrow. Then the sanding, degreasing, and lacquer thinner-ing.
> 
> Any particular degreaser that you've had good luck with?


No degrease needed on fresh paint. Lacquer thinner should only be used on cured surfaces that have been sanded. In your case, unless there has been oil in the surrounding air, there is no need to wipe down fresh paint/prime.

Make sure you warm the product up (to thin it out) before use.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## 04hd

I have a question. Not trying to start war or be a troll. How does this compare to snow wax from north woods?? From what I have gathered this product is like a "clear coat" for lack of better words. Again just wondering since I currently use snow wax so I know how it works, what it looks likes etc. Thank you for your time.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

04hd;1675701 said:


> I have a question. Not trying to start war or be a troll. How does this compare to snow wax from north woods?? From what I have gathered this product is like a "clear coat" for lack of better words. Again just wondering since I currently use snow wax so I know how it works, what it looks likes etc. Thank you for your time.


It is completely different than wax.

Plow-Slick leaves a very slippery (anti-fouling) coating. It does not get scrapped off like wax and does not attract dirt like wax. It is VERY hard whereas wax is soft. It is shiny and wax is dull. This is a 1-time per year coating whereas wax needs to be applied frequently.

Hope that helps,
Rick


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Wanted to thank all you dudes up North (Canada) for your boat-load of orders but I need to find a moonshiner who will run this stuff to you. These customs forms are a pain in the butt.









I know 4-5 of you inquired about being a distributor and that will eventually happen.

Thanks again,

Rick


----------



## 04hd

Thanks much for the reply. One more question, Would this product be safe for cattle?? Example : we have alot of cement feed bunks and over time the feeds and cattle wear on them and they become pitted then they just really start falling apart.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

04hd;1675779 said:


> Thanks much for the reply. One more question, Would this product be safe for cattle?? Example : we have alot of cement feed bunks and over time the feeds and cattle wear on them and they become pitted then they just really start falling apart.


I know it is safe for incidental food contact. Basically means if food drops on it you can eat it (10 second rule) but as far as storing cattle feed in it.............Send those cuts of meat to the taliban.


----------



## shooter56

wrong post


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Yes, unfortunately shipments to Canada cost us MORE than $19.95. 

Personally that stinks because even though I PUT THE VALUE AT $10 ups customs brokers still add on an additional fee. This is BEYOND our control.

Shipments in the US are $12.95 and on an avg and they cost us $14.00 straight from UPS with a discount.

Plow-Slick is sent UPS and not USPS because USPS delivery is 2-9 days whereas UPS is 2-3 days. Add in the Holiday season and USPS will have tour pkg. there in about 2 weeks.

Rick


----------



## shooter56

sorry my mistake, looking at the wrong column.


----------



## Mitragorz

Put a second coat of primer on yesterday.










Went back this afternoon to sand it down and put the Plow Slick on, but the primer was still a bit too soft for me. Then again, the warehouse is only at 55 degrees or so. Bumped it up to 65 while I was doing some other work on the truck, and lowered it to 60 when I left. Hopefully it'll be fully cured by tomorrow afternoon. I want to get this stuff on!


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Mitragorz;1676962 said:


> Put a second coat of primer on yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went back this afternoon to sand it down and put the Plow Slick on, but the primer was still a bit too soft for me. Then again, the warehouse is only at 55 degrees or so. Bumped it up to 65 while I was doing some other work on the truck, and lowered it to 60 when I left. Hopefully it'll be fully cured by tomorrow afternoon. I want to get this stuff on!


Looks Great!

Can't wait to see the finished plow.

Rick


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Looks like you need a new cutting edge. Might want to put that on there before you plow slick it... The u shaped one you got there has seen better days....


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Dogplow Dodge;1677028 said:


> Looks like you need a new cutting edge. Might want to put that on there before you plow slick it... The u shaped one you got there has seen better days....


Thats not his cutting edge thats his base angle


----------



## shooter56

And that is very close to being worn out!Thumbs Up


----------



## Mitragorz

Yup, there's no cutting edge on it right now. I took it off before I stripped the plow to bare metal and POR-15'd it:




























Got a brand new cutting edge laying on the shop floor, that'll go on once the Plow Slick is cured Thumbs Up


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Mitragorz;1677159 said:


> Yup, there's no cutting edge on it right now. I took it off before I stripped the plow to bare metal and POR-15'd it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a brand new cutting edge laying on the shop floor, that'll go on once the Plow Slick is cured Thumbs Up


Make sure you slick the cutting edge as well. If you heat the Plow-Slick up in HOT water for 15-20 min. It will pour out and cure much easier. This is especially true for the colored PS.

I generally pour out the A bottle and then pour the hardener into the A bottle, shake it around and then pour out and mix well.


----------



## Mitragorz

Bottle A is the color, right?

That's a good idea for heating the stuff up, not sure I would've thought of that Thumbs Up

As for the cutting edge, I hadn't planned on slicking it. So can I just wipe it down with some Xylol (it's what I've got handy), sand it down, wipe it with lacquer thinner, and be good to go?


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Mitragorz;1677272 said:


> Bottle A is the color, right?
> 
> That's a good idea for heating the stuff up, not sure I would've thought of that Thumbs Up
> 
> As for the cutting edge, I hadn't planned on slicking it. So can I just wipe it down with some Xylol (it's what I've got handy), sand it down, wipe it with lacquer thinner, and be good to go?


Yes, A Bottle is the color. Actually, I heat it up for 15 SECONDS in microwave. Again, 15 SECONDS..... I have to make that clear so nobody burns down their house.

That will be fine for the cutting edge.


----------



## Mitragorz

I took care of all that this afternoon. Out of the kit, I was able to squeeze two light coats each on the plow and cutting edge, and one light coat with some touch-up on the foil. This is how it looked right after application:










I'll probably get back to the shop on Monday to get some pics of it after it's cured.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Mitragorz;1677748 said:


> I took care of all that this afternoon. Out of the kit, I was able to squeeze two light coats each on the plow and cutting edge, and one light coat with some touch-up on the foil. This is how it looked right after application:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably get back to the shop on Monday to get some pics of it after it's cured.


WOW, nice job!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mr. Plowslick Rick,

So far today, it worked out really well. We had a ~3" snowfall, but very wet and yucky.... (technical term for eeeeeeewwwww!), and nothing stuck to the plow front.

VERY, VERY HAPPY...... So far..... and in the words of my dermatologist
(I have the right to change my mind in the future) 


This is after 20 minutes of pushing mush. Looked the same at the end of the day, so I'm satisfied.... I'll be buying more next year if this stuff hold up like you say it does.
Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mitragorz;1677748 said:


> This is how it looked right after application:
> 
> I'll probably get back to the shop on Monday to get some pics of it after it's cured.


Plow looks good.. How do you get the local Home depot to let you work on your truck in one of their aisles next to their shelving ????? Good for you, but they'd throw me out as soon as I tried driving my truck in the overhead door.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Dogplow Dodge;1680282 said:


> Mr. Plowslick Rick,
> 
> So far today, it worked out really well. We had a ~3" snowfall, but very wet and yucky.... (technical term for eeeeeeewwwww!), and nothing stuck to the plow front.
> 
> VERY, VERY HAPPY...... So far..... and in the words of my dermatologist
> (I have the right to change my mind in the future)
> 
> This is after 20 minutes of pushing mush. Looked the same at the end of the day, so I'm satisfied.... I'll be buying more next year if this stuff hold up like you say it does.
> Thumbs Up


Glad you like it!, As long as your not plowing curbs and loads of stone, it should hold up very well.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Mitragorz

Here she is, all nice and shiny:










We got some snow today, but it was just a tease... No accumulation.


----------



## Mitragorz

Dogplow Dodge;1680285 said:


> Plow looks good.. How do you get the local Home depot to let you work on your truck in one of their aisles next to their shelving ????? Good for you, but they'd throw me out as soon as I tried driving my truck in the overhead door.


I wish those shelves were as well-stocked as Home Depot's!


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Mitragorz;1680566 said:


> Here she is, all nice and shiny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got some snow today, but it was just a tease... No accumulation.


Looks real good. Does it feel nice and slick?


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Shipping update, 

All orders are going out on time.

International order MUST include phone number.

Make sure you heat the PS up before use. Soaking in hot H2o is good or Microwave the (A) bottle for 15-20 seconds. 

DO NOT FORGET ABOUT IT IN THE MICROWAVE OR YOU WILL COME BACK TO A NIGHTMARE CLEAN-UP!

Rick


----------



## 1olddogtwo

some say pics are worth a 1000 words.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

1olddogtwo;1681640 said:


> some say pics are worth a 1000 words.


I take it you're dissatisfied......

How long were you plowing before it started to stick ? Reason I asked is that I plowed for about 4 hours, and nothing stuck to mine...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I notice it while refueling loader, 4 hours with temps in teens


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dogplow Dodge;1681645 said:


> I take it you're dissatisfied......
> 
> 
> 
> Western sticker still there!
> 
> i wanted the product more for sealing the paint, careless if snow sticks.
Click to expand...


----------



## PlowSlick.com

1olddogtwo;1681640 said:


> some say pics are worth a 1000 words.


Looks, pretty darn clean to me. I plowed for about 5 hours and had about the same small trace on mine. All said, without it, it would not have looked like that.

I don't recall ever stating that it will look as if you pulled it out of the barn.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

PlowSlick.com;1681865 said:


> I don't recall ever stating that it will look as if you pulled it out of the barn.


Well, I must have done something right, as mine looks like it just came out of the barn....


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Dogplow Dodge;1681918 said:


> Well, I must have done something right, as mine looks like it just came out of the barn....


Just wondering if the cutting edge was slicked? If it wasn't, that would explain the few cups of snow on the cutting blade.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Just got done plowing 80 drives and a 1 acre commercial lot. Snow went from 8" powder to 6" wet slop and at the end of the day, i had a few snowballs stuck on the lip of the cutting edge. Other than that, not once did I have to clean off the blade AND not once did I drop an iceberg on someones drive when back-dragging.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

UPDATE

Spent several hours plowing HEAVY WET SLUSH, and the blade still looks good.

No stickage to speak of......... yet.


Plowslick Coating (2) 
storms (0)


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Dogplow Dodge;1685255 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Spent several hours plowing HEAVY WET SLUSH, and the blade still looks good.
> 
> No stickage to speak of......... yet.
> 
> Plowslick Coating (2)
> storms (0)


I guess if I wasn't such a dumb arse, I would have actually looked at my plow closely, with my glasses, prior to speaking / typing what I did above. In my haze, I guess I assumed cause there was no snow attached to the blade, all was good.

SO where do I file a complaint ? And even if I do, what good will it do me at this point ?

My sincerest apologies to ANYONE who purchased this product because of me and my over-enthusiasm , that ends up with the same results. Normally, I would blame the installer for his error, but after following the directions implicitly on the front of my blade.... it just can't hold up to the wear and tear of snow being rubbed against it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow.........speechless.

I have a fair amount of hrs this week. I just dropped in the garage to melt out. I will have to inspect before I roll out.


----------



## secret_weapon

Dang... I have about 7 hours of plowing heavy wet snow and mine still looks good. Very happy with minimal to no amount of snow sticking. Even with excessive deep scratches and gouging. On the left wing there are a couple chips from having to push a brokedown sidewalk machine, other than that it's still intact.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Total hours of use ? 

7hours. over a 2 storm period of time.



Well, it must be installer error

or

You can't install this stuff with a sprayer


or

you can't installl this stuff unless it's 70* F outside or greater


or


I have no idea.

Time will tell, as if other's experience this as well, it's either the application instructions, installer error, or the product itself.


I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Did plowslick fold up.....can't believe there hasnt been a response yet.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

1olddogtwo;1688751 said:


> Did plowslick fold up.....can't believe there hasnt been a response yet.


The reality of this is.... how is he supposed to respond ??

I guess I should have realized that if the factory baked on finish didn't hold up, then why would this stuff.

Oh well. Not going to dwell on it, as it's just another of life's experiences to learn from.

Moving along now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dogplow Dodge;1688834 said:


> The reality of this is.... how is he supposed to respond ??
> 
> I guess I should have realized that if the factory baked on finish didn't hold up, then why would this stuff.
> 
> Oh well. Not going to dwell on it, as it's just another of life's experiences to learn from.
> 
> Moving along now.


Offer a refund perhaps?

I'm out of state so I haven't seen mine after I got done plowing


----------



## Sawboy

Dogplow Dodge;1685575 said:


> I guess if I wasn't such a dumb arse, I would have actually looked at my plow closely, with my glasses, prior to speaking / typing what I did above. In my haze, I guess I assumed cause there was no snow attached to the blade, all was good.
> 
> SO where do I file a complaint ? And even if I do, what good will it do me at this point ?
> 
> My sincerest apologies to ANYONE who purchased this product because of me and my over-enthusiasm , that ends up with the same results. Normally, I would blame the installer for his error, but after following the directions implicitly on the front of my blade.... it just can't hold up to the wear and tear of snow being rubbed against it.


Ugh. Sorry to hear it man. Hopefully a response is made soon. Silence is just not good.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Sawboy;1688910 said:


> Ugh. Sorry to hear it man. Hopefully a response is made soon. Silence is just not good.


Sorry to here about your dissatisfaction.

It really strange that it delaminated from your blade. Did you sand down with 320 grit prior to applying and then wipe down with lacquer thinner?

I have approximately 160 drives done with my blade PLUS commercial lots and the only place I had anything stick was the lip of the cutting edge. My plow is a Boss Poly -V that is about 5 yrs old.

I would be happy to send you out a new one. Jut pm me your address.

Keep in mind that plows that have been sprayed for years with lubricants have to be REALLY prepped properly.
De-greased & Power-washed
Sanded with 320
Wiped down with lacquer thinner until the rag is clean.

If there is ANY oil left on the blade, it will not bond.

As far as not getting back sooner. I just got a notification today that there was a post.

Rick


----------



## PlowSlick.com

This are my latest pics that I took today, except the first one that I took yesterday a.m.

I think the blade looks pretty darn good considering we have had record snowfall for this early in the year.


----------



## Jguck25

not doubting you dog, but it seems to me that it could have used a bit more sanding prior to application? just looks like it would really need the sanded surface to adhere to


----------



## ahaycoman

Curious if anybody has applied this to an 810 Blizzard. Is there enough in the bottle(s) to cover 10 feet wide if I rolled it on?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ahaycoman;1689541 said:


> Curious if anybody has applied this to an 810 Blizzard. Is there enough in the bottle(s) to cover 10 feet wide if I rolled it on?


www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1673363#post1673363


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Jguck25;1689439 said:


> not doubting you dog, but it seems to me that it could have used a bit more sanding prior to application? just looks like it would really need the sanded surface to adhere to


I followed the directions. it's not peeling off the back.

320 grit sand paper on a 5" sander. I used up 6 discs from one end to the other, going over each section as I went along. I used compressed air to clean it, then I used lacquer thinner to wipe it down at least twice. These were the instructions, and I followed them, explicitly. I didn't spend a lot of time sanding the back as it wasn't a priority to get it to adhere well there. The front is where I spent almost all of the time sanding. I didn't care if it stuck to the back. The pictures here are the "IN PROGRESS" pix of the job.

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1667569&postcount=82

If it's not happening to anyone else, then I'll accept installer error by installing in colder weather, even though I warmed up the plow and materials before application, and as per Rick, it was able to be installed down to 50*F. The day I did it it was in the mid 50's. I used NO THINNER.

It's NOT peeling anywhere but the front which is contacting the snow. I'll wait to see if anyone else is having the problem other than me. If not, I'll buy it again, and apply it in the early summer where the temps are in the 70's-80's, and give it a second try. It worked great on my shovels, and it hasn't peeled anywhere other than in front.

I'm always willing to accept responsibility for my own actions, and if I'm the culprit in this, so be it.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Dogplow Dodge;1689607 said:


> I followed the directions. it's not peeling off the back.
> 
> 320 grit sand paper on a 5" sander. I used up 6 discs from one end to the other, going over each section as I went along. I used compressed air to clean it, then I used lacquer thinner to wipe it down at least twice. These were the instructions, and I followed them, explicitly. I didn't spend a lot of time sanding the back as it wasn't a priority to get it to adhere well there. The front is where I spent almost all of the time sanding. I didn't care if it stuck to the back. The pictures here are the "IN PROGRESS" pix of the job.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1667569&postcount=82
> 
> If it's not happening to anyone else, then I'll accept installer error by installing in colder weather, even though I warmed up the plow and materials before application, and as per Rick, it was able to be installed down to 50*F. The day I did it it was in the mid 50's. I used NO THINNER.
> 
> It's NOT peeling anywhere but the front which is contacting the snow. I'll wait to see if anyone else is having the problem other than me. If not, I'll buy it again, and apply it in the early summer where the temps are in the 70's-80's, and give it a second try. It worked great on my shovels, and it hasn't peeled anywhere other than in front.
> 
> I'm always willing to accept responsibility for my own actions, and if I'm the culprit in this, so be it.


As I posted before, pm me your name and address and I will send you a clear for free to help you out.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## PlowSlick.com

ahaycoman;1689541 said:


> Curious if anybody has applied this to an 810 Blizzard. Is there enough in the bottle(s) to cover 10 feet wide if I rolled it on?


It it were sprayed, yes. Rolled, no.


----------



## ahaycoman

Thank you. I've been using Fluid Film which works just fine but has to be applied more often. I'm not adept with using a spray gun so I guess I'll have to continue to do that.


----------



## 2012F350

Dogplow Dodge;1689607 said:


> I followed the directions. it's not peeling off the back.
> 
> 320 grit sand paper on a 5" sander. I used up 6 discs from one end to the other, going over each section as I went along. I used compressed air to clean it, then I used lacquer thinner to wipe it down at least twice. These were the instructions, and I followed them, explicitly. I didn't spend a lot of time sanding the back as it wasn't a priority to get it to adhere well there. The front is where I spent almost all of the time sanding. I didn't care if it stuck to the back. The pictures here are the "IN PROGRESS" pix of the job.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1667569&postcount=82
> 
> If it's not happening to anyone else, then I'll accept installer error by installing in colder weather, even though I warmed up the plow and materials before application, and as per Rick, it was able to be installed down to 50*F. The day I did it it was in the mid 50's. I used NO THINNER.
> 
> It's NOT peeling anywhere but the front which is contacting the snow. I'll wait to see if anyone else is having the problem other than me. If not, I'll buy it again, and apply it in the early summer where the temps are in the 70's-80's, and give it a second try. It worked great on my shovels, and it hasn't peeled anywhere other than in front.
> 
> I'm always willing to accept responsibility for my own actions, and if I'm the culprit in this, so be it.


I am a new guy here but this is what I see after reading all 10 pages of this...

After seeing the pictures of the back of your plow and the admitted lack of prep in the areas that showed signs of oil contamination I wounder how clean the front of the plow was. And I'm not saying this is your fault. You said the plow had been coated with fluid film and that stuff is bad bad bad to try and get off in order to apply any kind of finish successfully. A single wash and wipe down with acrylic lacquer thinner would not have removed it all. The minute you started sanding the front you would have pushed the film you couldn't see into the sanding marks and more or less imbedded it into the factory finish. I have sprayed hundred upon hundreds of gallons of many different kind if finishes. From you basic single stage oil based paints to higher end base clears and even candy's. The one thing they all have in common is that you need to have perfect prep to end up with a perfect job. The pictures you show of the front of the plow with the missing coating tell me that it never adhered to the plow. Look at the light edges around the coating where it is still there. My guess is you could pick off the edges with your finger nail. This coating was not worn or scraped off, it fell off. I have no association with this Plow Slick company nor do I have any use for the product as I use my plow to do my driveway and not much more. Just an observation for what ever it's worth.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

ahaycoman;1690259 said:


> Thank you. I've been using Fluid Film which works just fine but has to be applied more often. I'm not adept with using a spray gun so I guess I'll have to continue to do that.


I rolled mine with a 1/8" nap roller. You just don't get as good of coverage with a roller. You would need 2 kits and then you would have enough to coat yours and an 8 footer.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

2012F350;1690318 said:


> I am a new guy here but this is what I see after reading all 10 pages of this...
> 
> After seeing the pictures of the back of your plow and the admitted lack of prep in the areas that showed signs of oil contamination I wounder how clean the front of the plow was. And I'm not saying this is your fault.The one thing they all have in common is that you need to have perfect prep to end up with a perfect job. The pictures you show of the front of the plow with the missing coating tell me that it never adhered to the plow. Look at the light edges around the coating where it is still there. My guess is you could pick off the edges with your finger nail. This coating was not worn or scraped off, it fell off. I have no association with this Plow Slick company nor do I have any use for the product as I use my plow to do my driveway and not much more. Just an observation for what ever it's worth.


One problem with your observation.

I didn't use FF on the front of the plow. I only used it on the back / a frame and any joints/ sliding points that require lubrication. The front was the factory finish from Western, as the plow blade (including cutting edge) is only about a year old or so. I replaced the old blade with a new one from Western, as the original blade had seen better days.

If no one else has this issue, then it has to be my fault, and I will order a new kit, pay for it, and redo the plow in the summer. If there is residue of some sort on the blade, I guess I'll just have to research how to get it off before applying the new coating. It may be my own fault for this happening, and it may not. I don't know because I simply followed directions. I'm in full agreement that problems with products are usually caused by the installer. I'm just not used to being the guy with problems afterwords, as I try to follow the recommendations.

If the coating just "fell off" then why isn't it falling off of the rear side of the plow, the a frame or anywhere else I sprayed it? The snow abrasion pushed the coating off of the plow. It may not have been stuck on very well, but it still was abraded off.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Dogplow Dodge;1690559 said:


> One problem with your observation.
> 
> I didn't use FF on the front of the plow. I only used it on the back / a frame and any joints/ sliding points that require lubrication. The front was the factory finish from Western, as the plow blade (including cutting edge) is only about a year old or so. I replaced the old blade with a new one from Western, as the original blade had seen better days.
> 
> If no one else has this issue, then it has to be my fault, and I will order a new kit, pay for it, and redo the plow in the summer. If there is residue of some sort on the blade, I guess I'll just have to research how to get it off before applying the new coating. It may be my own fault for this happening, and it may not. I don't know because I simply followed directions. I'm in full agreement that problems with products are usually caused by the installer. I'm just not used to being the guy with problems afterwords, as I try to follow the recommendations.
> 
> If the coating just "fell off" then why isn't it falling off of the rear side of the plow, the a frame or anywhere else I sprayed it? The snow abrasion pushed the coating off of the plow. It may not have been stuck on very well, but it still was abraded off.


I don't know why it "fell" off your plow but it has not fallen off mine or the others that we applied it to. That's not to say that it can't get scraped off by concrete or stones but it has not on ours. In fact maybe it will fall off others if there was a surface contamination issue.

Whatever the issue, if you want another kit to apply, it is on the house.


----------



## leigh

Just a suggestion , increase the amount contained in the kit. Everyone is worried about coverage. The material itself is a small part of the purchase price. Or sell different kits for plows according to size.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I did the front of a 9-6 MVP3 and all the black iron with a roller. Was more then enough for me.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

PlowSlick.com;1690623 said:


> Whatever the issue, if you want another kit to apply, it is on the house.


After thinking over what I did, it's likely that it, as has been pointed out, is a contamination issue. I FF'd the truckside, A frame / all black painted parts on the plow blade last season before I put it away because they're not new parts, but the original 15 year old plow parts minus the replaced parts when I rebuilt the plow.

When I pulled it back out, I powerwashed / degreased everything, sanded the front (which didn't have the FF on it) and it's entirely possible, and most likely, that I contaminated it by using the jet heater, which is diesel based fuel, warming it up after sanding it. or the FF on the frame side was the problem too, or a combination of both. It just goes to show that no matter how much effort you think you're putting into something, that ultimately, it can turn to shi* in an instant if something isn't right.

It's great, and shows character, that you are offering me another kit, but next year, I'll buy a new one on my own dime, as I have a bunch of other things I'd like to coat besides just the front of the plow. I said before that I was done with this and I'm moving on, and this time I'm sticking to it, as I don't want to be continually reminded of things I did wrong this year.  I have enough of those already lined up and on the plate.

Later.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

leigh;1690719 said:


> Just a suggestion , increase the amount contained in the kit. Everyone is worried about coverage. The material itself is a small part of the purchase price. Or sell different kits for plows according to size.


That is easier said than done. The ratio is 5 - 1 for the clear and 4-1 for the color so it is just not a matter of adding an ounce here or there and have it still fit in the correct bottle.

It is easier to buy 2 and break down the 2nd bottle in a shot glass and then save the rest for touch-ups. Plow-Slick has a 2 year shelf life when unmixed.

We have 2 sizes for now:
1-plow, 12 oz.
10 plow, 1-gallon 128 oz.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

We hope everyone had a great Christmas!

We just wanted to know everyone's thoughts on the performance of Plow-Slick
I know the contractors that we personally applied Plow-Slick too are very happy, but what about you?

Have a safe New Year!

Rick


----------



## secret_weapon

I washed my truck and plow this weekend and took a very close look at it. The whole plow looks just as it did when I sprayed it. With the exception of a couple spots where it chipped off because I pushed a broke down sidewalk tractor onto a trailer with the plow. On the front side I did the full prep and still looks good. I sprayed the whole plow only because I had so much left over after coating the front. The back side of the plow only got degreased and pressure washed. It too still looks very shiny and no signs of flaking yet. 
If it makes a difference, or made a difference. Plow was pre-heated with an infrared heater and sat inside shop to cure with infrared heater for about 12hrs at 70deg. 
I'm pleased with it so far, best of luck to everyone else.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I car washed mine today, still looks good after 30 hrs. It did clean up well.


----------



## old skool

Any of you guys who have tried PS take your plow out of heated shop into zero or minus temps and start plowing with a "warm" plow? This is where I have had trouble with my steel Boss 8.2V. I get snow frozen solid to front of blade. Kind of like sticking your tongue on a frozen pole scenario.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

old skool;1703158 said:


> Any of you guys who have tried PS take your plow out of heated shop into zero or minus temps and start plowing with a "warm" plow? This is where I have had trouble with my steel Boss 8.2V. I get snow frozen solid to front of blade. Kind of like sticking your tongue on a frozen pole scenario.


I keep mine in a heated garage. Need to keep it away from the puppies if I want my plugs. Haven't noticed anything sticking. The dogs miss licking off the FF.


----------



## Mitragorz

I'm down in FL until Sunday, but my dad took my truck out and sent me a few pics:



















It's definitely better than other plows I've seen driving around, but I'd be lying if I said that it's what I expected, especially the first pic.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

My honest evaluation of our product after plowing approximately 300 drives in 5 days and around 500 for the season:

1. Is Plow-Slick perfect......NO

2. Is Plow-Slick better than anything else I have ever used in 16 years of plowing? In my opinion, hell yes.

I plowed, wet, powder and everything in between at temps from 35F to 10F and the only time I really had any build-up was after plowing some really wet slop into some fresh powder when it was 10F. But the good news is that normally, regardless of what I was using in the past, I would have to get out of my truck and kick the living crap out of the blade to get the snow to release. Now, if I drop the blade 1-2 times 95% or better pops off.

So to sum it up, I have plowed my a$$ off and knocked some build-up off 1 time. When I speak of build-up am I speaking of a few handfuls of snow? NO, I am speaking of additional crud that weighs down the plow and usually falls off when and where you least want it to.....like when your back dragging in front of a garage door and wind up leaving an 8' iceberg.

Last year-to-date, I went through approximately 3-5 cans of silicone and still had to clean my plow off around 10-15 times or I was just too tired and drove around with an iceberg, so in my very honest opinion, I really like the Plow-Slick and will apply it yearly. 

One other thing, as for chipping of flaking off, I still have 99% of total coverage on my Boss 8-2" Poly V, so when Plow-Slick is properly applied, it does last.


----------



## Mitragorz

I should rephrase I guess. I'm happy with the way it performed, but I was just expecting no sticking at all. It's still monstrously better than using nothing, and sure beats waxing over and over again. It was just that all your pictures showed beautifully clean plows! That's what I was expecting. Guess I was shooting for the stars. This is certainly acceptable, though, and I'll likely get another kit next season. There's no reason not to!


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Mitragorz;1707633 said:


> I should rephrase I guess. I'm happy with the way it performed, but I was just expecting no sticking at all. It's still monstrously better than using nothing, and sure beats waxing over and over again. It was just that all your pictures showed beautifully clean plows! That's what I was expecting. Guess I was shooting for the stars. This is certainly acceptable, though, and I'll likely get another kit next season. There's no reason not to!


Plow-Slick is a new product and did not have the opportunity to test at all temperatures and all conditions. It is especially difficult to gauge when the temps starts out warm and wet and drops to the low teens and then you combine that with wet slush pushing into fresh powder. That is what I now call testing. That being said, if it kept me in my truck plowing instead of kicking stuff off, I am happy.

I am glad you like it as well.

Happy Plowing!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

PlowSlick.com;1707599 said:


> , so when Plow-Slick is properly applied, it does last.


It works better than not having it yes. My shovels were sprayed with it, and they did not de-laminate, as my plow did. I used a shovel without it, and I wouldn't want to use another shovel that wasn't sprayed again, so I'll be buying it in the summer and redoing my plow, shovels, snow blower, etc

BTW,

After much contemplation, I seemed to believe I've figured out why my plow didn't last more than a few hours. I remember telling you, (Rick) or asking you, I should say, that would it be better if I heated up the plow before application because it was just above 50*F. Well I heated it up with a diesel based jet heater, and I believe that the surface was contaminated with diesel fumes prior to application, as I had double cleaned the surface before heating it. Since no one else is having the problem, it must have been installer error, and I apologize if I ever insinuated otherwise.

You should specify that if heating is required that NO ONE Should heat with any heater that uses fossil fuels.


----------



## leigh

BTW,

After much contemplation, I seemed to believe I've figured out why my plow didn't last more than a few hours. I remember telling you, (Rick) or asking you, I should say, that would it be better if I heated up the plow before application because it was just above 50*F. Well I heated it up with a diesel based jet heater, and I believe that the surface was contaminated with diesel fumes prior to application, as I had double cleaned the surface before heating it. Since no one else is having the problem, it must have been installer error, and I apologize if I ever insinuated otherwise.

You should specify that if heating is required that NO ONE Should heat with any heater that uses fossil fuels.[/QUOTE]

Might have been moisture, not diesel. Those gas , kerosene etc heaters are pouring moist heat out. Just a thought. Maybe wipe down after heating up.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

leigh;1708243 said:


> Might have been moisture, not diesel. Those gas , kerosene etc heaters are pouring moist heat out. Just a thought. Maybe wipe down after heating up.


OR...

Put it on mid summer...


----------



## PlowSlick.com

We are supposed to get rain, snow and -18F so this will be a real booger of a storm. I will take some pics if I survive.


----------



## leigh

Dogplow Dodge;1708310 said:


> OR...
> 
> Put it on mid summer...


That's what I'm doing. Let the dust settle a little, see some more testimonials and apply in the off season.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

leigh;1709486 said:


> That's what I'm doing. Let the dust settle a little, see some more testimonials and apply in the off season.


I guess I f-d up the application again on these new shovels.



I just can't seem to do anything right


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well I don't have pic with me I'm now in AZ and it appears the same thing happened to my plow. The slick fell off.

Don't buy it

Don't buy it

Don't buy it

Don't buy it!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

1olddogtwo;1717114 said:


> Well I don't have pic with me I'm now in AZ and it appears the same thing happened to my plow. The slick fell off.
> 
> Don't buy it
> 
> Don't buy it
> 
> Don't buy it
> 
> Don't buy it!


Are you goofing around, or serious ?

Really ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I will have some one take pics and send them to me


----------



## PlowSlick.com

All I know is that anyone that wants to come and inspect 2 Boss Poly Plows that we did are welcome to:
1. Poly - V, 5 yrs. old with over 500 driveway plows and no peeling but some scratching. This plow had been sprayed with about 20 cans of silicone and wax over it's lifetime. It was powerwashed, sanded and wiped down 2 times with lacquer thinner.

2. Poly - Straight 7 yrs. old with nothing but commercial plowing for Reliable Snow Plow Co. - Like new. It too was prepared the same way but did not have all of the silicone applied.

All I can say is that if the product is peeling off, It never bonded to begin with, which means the plow still had contamination on it.

To put it to you simply, I had a contractor put on a floor. He needed to remove it because it was too slick. He used 5000 psi. powerwash, acetone, mek, xylene and another 5000 psi. powerwash to remove it. In other words, the Plow-Slick has a tenacious bond on a surface that is properly prepared.

Just my 2 cents,


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well mine was BRAND NEW, never used!

I provide pics, I followed your instructions to the T. I did in a garage that was maintained at 63 degrees all season long. Plow remained in garage for over two weeks, before and after. It held up great in the first 5 outings. The record cold snap, I got out to refuel eqm and I could see ANY red on the face on it!

On monday morning after more clean ups, I literally drop the plow in my shop and started driving to arizona I haven't seen it yet. it was covered in snow And melting out

it did appear that is peeling off in sheets


----------



## PlowSlick.com

1olddogtwo;1721224 said:


> Well mine was BRAND NEW, never used!
> 
> I provide pics, I followed your instructions to the T. I did in a garage that was maintained at 63 degrees all season long. Plow remained in garage for over two weeks, before and after. It held up great in the first 5 outings. The record cold snap, I got out to refuel eqm and I could see ANY red on the face on it!
> 
> On monday morning after more clean ups, I literally drop the plow in my shop and started driving to arizona I haven't seen it yet. it was covered in snow And melting out
> 
> it did appear that is peeling off in sheets


So far, we have sold approximately, 4000 kits and have had (I believe 2) complaints. I really don't know what to tell you because all of the PS was from the same drum. Either a red, yellow or clear drum.

Was your new plow completely wiped down with lacquer thinner?
Could there have been any oil contamination in the air?

Either way, I would be happy to send you a replacement. 
Just email me your name and address and what color you bought.


----------



## oarwhat

PlowSlick.com;1708387 said:


> We are supposed to get rain, snow and -18F so this will be a real booger of a storm. I will take some pics if I survive.


I'd like to see your pictures from the last storm you had in Cleveland. I know it was 0 and below here in Buffalo. I can't see how anything will keep snow off a plow in weather like that! What I'm saying is that an unrealistic expectation. Anyways lets see your plow pics in different temps.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

oarwhat;1722433 said:


> I'd like to see your pictures from the last storm you had in Cleveland. I know it was 0 and below here in Buffalo. I can't see how anything will keep snow off a plow in weather like that! What I'm saying is that an unrealistic expectation. Anyways lets see your plow pics in different temps.


Actually, I posted pics and even made the comment that Plow-Slick is NOT perfect and at -24 F I did have sticking but nowhere near what I normally have. As for my normal plowing season, I am usually kicking huge snow clumps of 15-20 times and spraying 15 cans of silicon and wax. This season the kicking has been nil and I have used zero lubricants. The only real accumulation I have had was on the ledge of the cutting blade and a snowball here and there.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

PlowSlick.com;1721437 said:


> So far, we have sold approximately, 4000 kits and have had (I believe 2) complaints. I really don't know what to tell you because all of the PS was from the same drum. Either a red, yellow or clear drum.
> 
> Was your new plow completely wiped down with lacquer thinner?
> Could there have been any oil contamination in the air?
> 
> Either way, I would be happy to send you a replacement.
> Just email me your name and address and what color you bought.


I count three


----------



## snowish10

Well another product bites the dust haha


----------



## leigh

snowish10;1722711 said:


> Well another product bites the dust haha


Not so fast , my toilet bowl is still going strong,no skid marks! Seriously,a couple of failures shouldn't sink the ship. Growing pains , have to see how this plays out with more time.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

snowish10;1722711 said:


> Well another product bites the dust haha


Really, after thousands of sales and 2, 3 or 4 issues, how does that constitute product failure? How many cars are produced in a year and how many recalls?

How many parts do you think Boss, Meyers, Western, and others have to replace?

If there is any failure on our part, it is to be more adamant on application instructions.

According to a plow manufacturers we have spoken with, almost every new plow has a temporary protective coating applied. Even if they didn't, any manufacturing facility that works with metals has some oil in the air from presses and other machinery. When this floats over to a new plow, it needs to be removed before applying any curable finish and that includes Plow-Slick.

Like I said before, if it is holding up on our plows that have been heavily used and heavily coated with lubricants over their lifetime but fails on another plow, you really have to look at plow prep.

After sanding our 2 test plows, we used a pint of Lacquer Thinner and many rags. Are others doing that?

Like I stated before, is Plow-Slick perfect......NO

Is it better than anything I have ever used in almost 20 years of plowing..YES.


----------



## snowish10

Will see. I guess time will tell. Didnt mean my statement like that.


----------



## oarwhat

I'm still going to ask Plow slick for more pictures. It just seems suspicious you're not posting pics. If it's working well for you and you're selling it I'd be posting pictures after every event. With the temps and conditions etc. If I was selling it everyone would be tired of looking at pictures by now.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

oarwhat;1728386 said:


> I'm still going to ask Plow slick for more pictures. It just seems suspicious you're not posting pics. If it's working well for you and you're selling it I'd be posting pictures after every event. With the temps and conditions etc. If I was selling it everyone would be tired of looking at pictures by now.


Two ways of looking at the situation.

4000 sales of the product. 3 people complained. Pretty good track record, eh ?

If it was a widespread problem, then certainly more people would have posted their displeasure.

4000 sales x $40 a package is $16k in sales. If there was a real problem, I cannot believe that Rick would post NEGATIVE pictures of his product. He would have tried to correct whatever issues he had, and that would have been the end of it.

Since there are so few disappointed installations, it must be error on the part of the installer, and not the product, otherwise there would be dozens, hundreds or even a thousand or so dissatisfied people posting on here about it.

I just find it difficult to swallow that my SHOVEL delaminated, considering it was brand new, sanded and cleaned as per spec. IT wasn't heated at all, as it came from an inside environment. IT also didn't have 400ft lbs of torque behind it pushing the snow around.... unless my wife is a lot stronger than she makes herself out to be. IT probably just won't work on plastic.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Dogplow Dodge;1728392 said:


> Two ways of looking at the situation.
> 
> 4000 sales of the product. 3 people complained. Pretty good track record, eh ?
> 
> If it was a widespread problem, then certainly more people would have posted their displeasure.
> 
> 4000 sales x $40 a package is $16k in sales. If there was a real problem, I cannot believe that Rick would post NEGATIVE pictures of his product. He would have tried to correct whatever issues he had, and that would have been the end of it.
> 
> Since there are so few disappointed installations, it must be error on the part of the installer, and not the product, otherwise there would be dozens, hundreds or even a thousand or so dissatisfied people posting on here about it.
> 
> I just find it difficult to swallow that my SHOVEL delaminated, considering it was brand new, sanded and cleaned as per spec. IT wasn't heated at all, as it came from an inside environment. IT also didn't have 400ft lbs of torque behind it pushing the snow around.... unless my wife is a lot stronger than she makes herself out to be. IT probably just won't work on plastic.


Well as for shovels, I am no expert but I would think that in the manufacturing process that some form of mold release is used. That being said, I have shovels that we sprayed countless times with lubricant over the years. I have coated with PS and they still work and look fine. These shoves were wiped down with lacquer thinner, that's it. No need to sand because they were heavily scuffed to begin with.

I really think that any problems people might be having are due to surface contamination more than anything.

And if I had a picture of a plow that de-laminated, I would be happy to post it to help troubleshoot, but I don't. You can't have success without failure.....it just don't work that way.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

oarwhat;1728386 said:


> I'm still going to ask Plow slick for more pictures. It just seems suspicious you're not posting pics. If it's working well for you and you're selling it I'd be posting pictures after every event. With the temps and conditions etc. If I was selling it everyone would be tired of looking at pictures by now.


I posted what my plow looked like after a few hundred plows. I thought that was sufficient. For me to post pics after every event.......that is not going to happen as I don't have the time to constantly post. I would rather see how it is working on other peoples plows.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

PlowSlick.com;1728452 said:


> I posted what my plow looked like after a few hundred plows. I thought that was sufficient. For me to post pics after every event.......that is not going to happen as I don't have the time to constantly post. I would rather see how it is working on other peoples plows.


A few hundred plows....let me see here, if I avg 30 plows a year, it has lasted 10 years? Yet on a brand new plow, I couldn't get 10 plows.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

PlowSlick.com;1728444 said:


> Well as for shovels, I am no expert but I would think that in the manufacturing process that some form of mold release is used. That being said, I have shovels that we sprayed countless times with lubricant over the years. I have coated with PS and they still work and look fine. These shoves were wiped down with lacquer thinner, that's it. No need to sand because they were heavily scuffed to begin with.
> 
> I really think that any problems people might be having are due to surface contamination more than anything.
> 
> And if I had a picture of a plow that de-laminated, I would be happy to post it to help troubleshoot, but I don't. You can't have success without failure.....it just don't work that way.


Well how in the hell can you sell it if you are not of proper knowledge.

U have a Boss poly, its form the same way as a shovel.

And you do have pics


----------



## PlowSlick.com

1olddogtwo;1728478 said:


> Well how in the hell can you sell it if you are not of proper knowledge.
> 
> U have a Boss poly, its form the same way as a shovel.
> 
> And you do have pics


Are you busting my balls now..?
I don't think there is a product around that every condition or use is specified. Heck, WD-40 has a few hundred uses and limitations. I am sure the manufacturer knew EVERYTHING while or before selling.

I said in 3-4 other posts that I would give you a replacement product but you insist on harassing and berating us without taking any responsibility yourself.

I guess I am good with that if you are.


----------



## leigh

Dogplow Dodge;1728392 said:


> Two ways of looking at the situation.
> 
> 4000 sales of the product. 3 people complained. Pretty good track record, eh ?
> 
> If it was a widespread problem, then certainly more people would have posted their displeasure.
> 
> 4000 sales x $40 a package is $16k in sales. If there was a real problem, I cannot believe that Rick would post NEGATIVE pictures of his product. He would have tried to correct whatever issues he had, and that would have been the end of it.


4000 x 40$ = 160,000$ in total sales. Figure a conservative 50% profit margin , doing quite well. Buy a camera or have a test group throughout the country document the results after each storm, supply them with free product and a payment that would make it worthwhile for them to participate, like every other industry does whether large or small. I can get paid to shave with schick razors if I wanted too. Hope it all works out well, you need a thick skin, you're dealing with a tough crowd, this ain't like snowcones during a heat wave!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

leigh;1728506 said:


> 4000 x 40$ = 160,000$ in total sales.!


DUH....

Can you say brain fart ? Next time I'll wear my glasses before posting.


----------



## leigh

Dogplow Dodge;1728515 said:


> DUH....
> 
> Can you say brain fart ? Next time I'll wear my glasses before posting.


You can be my accountant any day,I might even get the earned income credit!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snowcones....love it!

I'm still in AZ for another week, 75 and sunny is making me sick! wish I had a snow cone right now


----------



## Mitragorz

Well the first hour or so of plowing this storm we just got (9.5 inches of light, fluffy snow) started out alright... But then:










This isn't snow I moved, that's what fell off the blade when I dropped it:










After plowing a few drives the following morning:










That snow was stuck on there pretty good. Really had to chip at it to get it off and I, unfortunately, nicked the finish in a few places. :-/

The wings weren't treated.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mitragorz;1734019 said:


> Well
> 
> That snow was stuck on there pretty good. Really had to chip at it to get it off and I, unfortunately, nicked the finish in a few places. :-/
> 
> The wings weren't treated.


So.... you're saying it did nothing for snow stickage ? How's the finish otherwise ?

Depending on how cold it is, the snow will stick, regardless of what coating is on there.. My blade must have had 100lbs of snow attached to it this morning when I woke up. OFf to the car wash to get it clean again !

Oh well.


----------



## KDB33

I came across this product after reading this thread and am curious to how it would work on a plow.

http://laughingsquid.com/rust-oleum...g-that-makes-everyday-materials-repel-liquid/


----------



## leigh

KDB33;1734201 said:


> I came across this product after reading this thread and am curious to how it would work on a plow.
> 
> http://laughingsquid.com/rust-oleum...g-that-makes-everyday-materials-repel-liquid/


From what I read, that stuff is worthless.


----------



## Mitragorz

Dogplow Dodge;1734051 said:


> So.... you're saying it did nothing for snow stickage ? How's the finish otherwise ?
> 
> Depending on how cold it is, the snow will stick, regardless of what coating is on there.. My blade must have had 100lbs of snow attached to it this morning when I woke up. OFf to the car wash to get it clean again !
> 
> Oh well.


It HELPS, but as far as being "a 1-Time two part, NON-STICK coating that cures into a slicker than teflon finish" I'm not so sure. Maybe teflon acts similar in these situations, but I guess I had different expectation of what "slicker than teflon" actually was. That's a lot of stuck snow on a non-stick coating.

Though it helps, and is probably worth the $40, it doesn't meet my expectations based on the claims that were made. It definitely looks batter than the other plows I saw on the road, but I have to question the durability of the coating.

The finish seemed fine as I was scraping the snow off, minus the nicks I put in it. The truck is over at my shop now, I pulled it in last night to let all the snow melt off. If I make it over there today I'll take a closer look.

If I got out after clearing a driveway, I could get most of it off by kicking it with my boot. Some parts would require me to get the shovel. If I drove around for a while, that's when it REALLY iced up on there. But wasn't this supposed to solve the problem of getting out to clean the plow?

All that being said, I'll likely buy another bottle for next season, but will change my approach when applying it.


----------



## leigh

I wish someone would invent a kit to install heating elements to the backside of plow!


----------



## PlowSlick.com

*Current Thoughts on Plow-Slick*

Guys, I gotta tell you. I have just plowed 200 drives in the last 3 days from this last event. Not once did I have an iceberg build-up on the front of my blade. The back of the blade (untreated) had snow stuck as usual.

My blade is now up to approximately 700 plows this winter. These are all multiple pushes and back-drags. I have plowed in ALL temps and the blade has stayed 95% clean.

I did apply the PS when the temps were warmer and keep the blade outside so it is not a hot/cold melt/freeze situation. The coating is still about 98% in tack and will definitely last the winter.

Last year we did not have 50% of the snow like we do this year and last year I used LOTS of lubricants and still had to get out to kick stuff off.

All said, I would invite anyone to look at the blade to verify what I am saying.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

With the wear on that cutting edge, you're obviously doing lots of plowing with it.

I'll try at it again in the summer. We'll see what happens next year. Until then, I'll just keep knocking the crap off of my blade.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Going out now for a major event. By the end of this event I will be near 900 driveways plowed since I have applied my Plow-Slick. It is completely worn off the cutting blade (as my cutting blade has about had it) but it is still on 95% or better of the plow blade.


----------



## Mitragorz

I meant to post the other day, but it slipped my mind. I had no problems with snow sticking during this last wet, heavy storm. The only snow on the plow was whatever got hung up on the top lip of the cutting edge. even though it was heavy accumulation, the snow seemed to melt as soon as it touched any part of the truck. Maybe the wetness of the snow helped it slide off better than last time? I'm happy with how it performed during this storm. I still haven't seen any de-laminating.


----------



## secret_weapon

PlowSlick.com;1737842 said:


> Guys, I gotta tell you. I have just plowed 200 drives in the last 3 days from this last event. Not once did I have an iceberg build-up on the front of my blade. The back of the blade (untreated) had snow stuck as usual.
> 
> My blade is now up to approximately 700 plows this winter. These are all multiple pushes and back-drags. I have plowed in ALL temps and the blade has stayed 95% clean.
> 
> I did apply the PS when the temps were warmer and keep the blade outside so it is not a hot/cold melt/freeze situation. The coating is still about 98% in tack and will definitely last the winter.
> 
> Last year we did not have 50% of the snow like we do this year and last year I used LOTS of lubricants and still had to get out to kick stuff off.
> 
> All said, I would invite anyone to look at the blade to verify what I am saying.


Very happy with mine. My blade stays just as clean. I did have some ice stick to the front a week or two ago (can't remember), but it chipped off a lot easier than without the coating. I sprayed the whole plow front and back, but I only prepped the front side. I must have cleaned it pretty good, because it's still sticking to the backside.
On a side note, I'd say you are almost ready for edges.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Holy Smokes......getting close to the 1000 mark. Hit over 200 drives in 3 days. I feel like I am on the Titanic and a bit sea sick!

By far the best coating I have ever used. I do remember last year spraying wax, silicon and teflon EVERY time I plowed and still kicking off huge bergs whereas this year, the only sticking was when it was -15 and below.

We are supposed to get ANOTHER storm this weekend. Unfortunately there is nowhere to put the snow. My Boss doesn't lift high enough.

Anyways, here are my last pics. Still shiny.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Interesting, any
MSDS info?
I didn't see any on any of your sites.


----------



## oarwhat

It looks like it's holding up very well. And now you've posted pics to prove it. good luck with the product I'll probably try it next season.


----------



## jhenderson9196

I've got 4 storms on my VXT and the snow is not sticking, however this last storm was heavy, wet snow and I left a fair amount of the coating ( tinted red ) on some piles. I'm not sure the application is going to last the winter.


----------



## cubicinches

PlowSlick.com;1748372 said:


> Unfortunately there is nowhere to put the snow. My Boss doesn't lift high enough.


That's a bummer...

I'd much rather have a chain lift plow with a bunch of snow stuck to it, than a slippery clean direct lift plow that can't stack up a pile.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

cubicinches;1749868 said:


> That's a bummer...
> 
> I'd much rather have a chain lift plow with a bunch of snow stuck to it, than a slippery clean direct lift plow that can't stack up a pile.


The issues is not a slippery plow that can't stack snow. Anyone using a BOSS v knows it does not pile snow much over 6' if you ramp it up.

Not having the snow stick to it helps me ramp up and push over to the max height though.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

jhenderson9196;1749854 said:


> I've got 4 storms on my VXT and the snow is not sticking, however this last storm was heavy, wet snow and I left a fair amount of the coating ( tinted red ) on some piles. I'm not sure the application is going to last the winter.


Sorry to hear that. I have about 1000 drives plowed and mine is still 95%.
Quite possibly the clear may have a slightly better slick to it since it does not have any solid pigment.

I think any problems that some may be having will clear up once Plow-Slick is applied in the off season and left to cure out at better temps.

Just like any 2-part coating, the longer it cures the harder it gets. I initially applied mine in October so possibly that is why mine is still preforming so well.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

Well so far so good for our test plows. 21 events and over1200 yes ...ONE THOUSAND TWO HUNDRED driveways plowed with my Boss 8-2 Poly V. After this last event (today) I inspected and still have 95% of coverage left. The Plow is really scuffed up but not once did I leave an iceberg in someones drive and I am one of the only plows in town that drives with a clean blade! Our next major event will be Sunday with an expect 6-12". at this rate I should end the season around 1500-1600 pushes.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I sold that plow I put your crap on I took a hit financially


----------



## leigh

1olddogtwo;1773528 said:


> I sold that plow I put your crap on I took a hit financially


Ouch! live and learn I guess.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

1olddogtwo;1773528 said:


> I sold that plow I put your crap on I took a hit financially


WOW, sorry to hear you took a hit because you did not apply correctly? That was not wise as we offered to replace your order. But I understand that you would have had to follow directions and sometimes that is hard to do.

Fortunately the 7999 others that bought our Plow-Slick did not take a "financial hit" over a coating. At least the plows we prepped are holding up great and fortunately I have the plows and plowing logs as proof.


----------



## snowish10

PlowSlick.com;1773844 said:


> WOW, sorry to hear you took a hit because you did not apply correctly? That was not wise as we offered to replace your order. But I understand that you would have had to follow directions and sometimes that is hard to do.
> 
> Fortunately the 7999 others that bought our Plow-Slick did not take a "financial hit" over a coating. At least the plows we prepped are holding up great and fortunately I have the plows and plowing logs as proof.


Just a suggestion---- I know you offered him a replacement. But I'd be a little nicer to customers, even if they didn't want a replacement. Just a thought.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

snowish10;1773860 said:


> Just a suggestion---- I know you offered him a replacement. But I'd be a little nicer to customers, even if they didn't want a replacement. Just a thought.


NICER....really?

I offered him a replacement many times IMMEDIATELY when he said he had a problem even though he admitted his prep could have been better. How many times should I bow down and take it? Enough is enough, let the truth come out.

I am real nice to my customers: 14 yrs. in business, 5000 customers, PLUS 8000 Plow-Slick sales and an A+ BBB and A+ Angies List rating. I can't be all that bad.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Really....I said I did it wrong? Please show me I did say that!

I did a thread on how I applied, don't recall you saying I did it wrong.

This was a BRAND NEW plow that was sanded and cleaned to your spec.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=150215


----------



## PlowSlick.com

1olddogtwo;1773998 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=150215


Bottom line, if the Plow-Slick de-laminated:

1. Prep was not right
2. Surface was contaminated from kerosene heater
3. Product was not fully cured. Simple test, if you can scratch it with your fingernail, it is not cured.
4. Product was not mixed right.

If that was not the case, I could NEVER get as many pushes as I have and I wouldn't have every plow operator that sees my plow ask or tell me how shiny it is or why my blade has no snow stuck to it.

All of the product is made at one time in a big batch so there is NO possibility of you getting a bad kit and everyone else getting a good kit.

Since advertising Plow-Slick I have had some multi-million dollar corps buy the product and put it through testing that dwarfs what I have done. They have all responded back that Plow-Slick exceeds their expectations and are looking to buy hundreds of gallons. They have tested Plow-Slick on steel to steel roller dies and swear by it.

One time when I was new in the flooring business I ground down a floor in a machine shop and coated it the very next day. The entire floor fish-eyed and was ruined and had to be redone. The problem was the oil in the air landed on the floor overnight and contaminated the surface. The entire point being is that coatings are very touchy and can be easily contaminated.


----------



## framer1901

The real funny thing is - we've plowed 140+ inches of snow this year and averaged 80 something for the last ten years and we've never needed anything like what you are selling. Our company probably does the equivalent of 1200 driveways by 4am on any given night and has never ever sprayed silicone, grease or applide anything to our plow surfaces - you simply don't need it. I can't even think about how many times I drop a plow each night or every year - and how few times I have to worry about snow sticking on the blade. 

Focus on doing the job at hand, spend your nickles on tools that will make you dimes else you line others pockets.


----------



## PlowSlick.com

framer1901;1774500 said:


> The real funny thing is - we've plowed 140+ inches of snow this year and averaged 80 something for the last ten years and we've never needed anything like what you are selling. Our company probably does the equivalent of 1200 driveways by 4am on any given night and has never ever sprayed silicone, grease or applide anything to our plow surfaces - you simply don't need it. I can't even think about how many times I drop a plow each night or every year - and how few times I have to worry about snow sticking on the blade.
> 
> Focus on doing the job at hand, spend your nickles on tools that will make you dimes else you line others pockets.


Job at hand is not leaving crap in a customer's drive.

Obviously, you do not do residential work. If you did then you would understand the pain in the butt it is to leave bergs in front of garage doors.

For you not to spray anything must mean that all of the members here are idiots for spraying anything at all OR you just have really cool plows that don't attract snow.


----------



## snowish10

PlowSlick.com;1774581 said:


> Job at hand is not leaving crap in a customer's drive.
> 
> Obviously, you do not do residential work. If you did then you would understand the pain in the butt it is to leave bergs in front of garage doors.
> 
> For you not to spray anything must mean that all of the members here are idiots for spraying anything at all OR you just have really cool plows that don't attract snow.


Doesnt matter if its commerical or residential there going to bi.tch about anything. I can say that because I have both. I've personally snow plowed over 18 times putting in over 130 hours of plowing never had a problem with sticking snow and theres nothing of the front of my plow. :salute:


----------



## PlowSlick.com

snowish10;1774594 said:


> Doesnt matter if its commerical or residential there going to bi.tch about anything. I can say that because I have both. I've personally snow plowed over 18 times putting in over 130 hours of plowing never had a problem with sticking snow and theres nothing of the front of my plow. :salute:


You must have a magic plow. I have plow approx nearly 800 drives a year for almost 20 years, with 1 plow truck, and have ALWAYS had a problem with snow sticking. Whether the plow is poly or steel it does not matter, snow sticks. If it did not we would not have sold 8000 kits of Plow-Slick.

But then again, this forum is for people who have a non-magical plow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It would have been cheaper for you to refund me the 40.00.

Coming here and calling names and being rude won't win you alot of fans. I personal like a strong mind seller but I'm in minority group on that one 

What gets me is how you twist things or imply things have been said or done that hasn't happened.

I hope the other 8000 people are having better luck then the 5/6 fails that happened on PS.


----------



## Whiffyspark

1olddogtwo;1774640 said:


> It would have been cheaper for you to refund me the 40.00.
> 
> Coming here and calling names and being rude won't win you alot of fans. I personal like a strong mind seller but I'm in minority group on that one
> 
> What gets me is how you twist things or imply things have been said or done that hasn't happened.
> 
> I hope the other 8000 people are having better luck then the 5/6 fails that happened on PS.


I agree. Old dogg could have made you a very rich man.

They have more plows/pushers/shovels than a good handful of people put together in this forum


----------



## framer1901

Maybe tomorrow night I'll do a little video, been wanting to buy one of those go pros, I'll post it somewhere, facebook page or website.

Plows are meant to be pushed with the occasional back drag. 

If you are doing that many resi's, you might want to look into a back blade - that would be nickles spent to earn dimes, verese nickles on useless gimicks.


----------



## bugthug

I have a patent in the works but I will let a few of you in on a secret. Raise plow 
Drop plow. No snow sticking to plow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I bought it to seal the paint on the plow and the black iron. Snow sticking or not wasn't as important. 

I buy a personal new truck every year, a plow every two-three years. Higher resale was the goal.


----------



## Boris02

Well after not having time at the end of winter, I finally got my snow stick on. It took a bit longer than I thought it would, but I have a Sno Dogg and it's stainless steel. A few days after you can run you hand over the coating. I can tell if it stays on, it's going to not be having snow stick to it. Not that I'm waiting for it, but at least the plow is ready for this winter.


----------



## Mitragorz

Any improvements made for this season?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The cost gone up.....to cover refunds owed.


----------



## mtnbktrek

PlowSlick.com;1774632 said:


> You must have a magic plow. I have plow approx nearly 800 drives a year for almost 20 years, with 1 plow truck, and have ALWAYS had a problem with snow sticking. Whether the plow is poly or steel it does not matter, snow sticks. If it did not we would not have sold 8000 kits of Plow-Slick.
> 
> But then again, this forum is for people who have a non-magical plow.


I was going to try a gallon and see if it is worth the money. The local napa selling it was lookin for feedback. I will give feedback on your sales skills. I never really had a problem with snow sticking I was going to try it on plow spreader and Trk frame. Well was anyway. I guess I have like a Harry potter still in wizard school semi magical plow.


----------



## peteo1

This thread is a good laugh. I especially like the part where this guy said:

*"I have plow approx nearly 800 drives a year for almost 20 years, with 1 plow truck"


----------



## mtnbktrek

peteo1;1863700 said:


> This thread is a good laugh. I especially like the part where this guy said:
> 
> *"I have plow approx nearly 800 drives a year for almost 20 years, with 1 plow truck"


Lol apparently there are people on here w magical plows


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Some of the best quotes in the thread are laying on the editing floor.


----------



## HTPlowing

I am thinking about putting this on a new power v. I'll follow up with pics and feedback.


----------



## dieselss

HTPlowing;1864566 said:


> I am thinking about putting this on a new power v. I'll follow up with pics and feedback.


Don't do it..your waist your money


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Any updates?


----------



## leigh

1olddogtwo;1977084 said:


> Any updates?


Forgot all about this thread,seems to be a bust.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

leigh;1977111 said:


> Forgot all about this thread,seems to be a bust.


Beginning to agree.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

1olddogtwo;1977084 said:


> Any updates?





leigh;1977111 said:


> Forgot all about this thread,seems to be a bust.





1olddogtwo;2008270 said:


> Beginning to agree.


Did you think we would post anything good about that stuff ?

My plow looks as if was sunburned, and is beginning to heal, with all it's flaky skin falling off of it (the clear garbage I sprayed on it)


----------

